# Poor Responder....part 31



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me first!!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning everyone! 
Steph glad you have decided what to do! 
Laura glad your secret isn't out yet!!!
Hope everyone has a good day! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Me second! Sorry I didn't come back last night - went to bed at eight after eating a jacket potato the SIZE OF MY OWN HEAD and feeling too full to move!

Feeling even worse this morning, and can't get it together - left the house in Pete's old oil-stained clogs and only half my make-up done! Agh.

Catch up with you all later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Hope you are all ok. Not had chance to read back through the posts as I am at work. How did it go at weekend? Did you enjoy yourselves?

Odette - Well done Mrs that's great news on your two embies. I have got everything crossed that they are nessling in nicely for the next 9 months  

Hello to everyone, sorry no personals but I will be back on later xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  

I'm glad you all had a good night on saturday.  I've just joined ******** so can anyone tell me how i add you as my friends - i'm dying to see the photos!

Well me and OJ (and DH), are all doing well but have been busy for the last couple of weeks -  what with valentines day, my birthday, DH's birthday, mother's day and my mums birthday its been quite an expensive couple of weeks !!

I'll try to get back into the swing of things now i have caught up with the posts.  Oh, and i'll try to update the piccy of OJ soon.

Pin xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening all 
Pin lovely to hear from you sounds like your having a busy time!
Hi swinny,Mir and everybody else, where is everybody else? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Well another busy day for me.. still feel like I'm nearing my leave from work which is good.

Mirra - I had a spud for tea tonight... was only as big as one of my boobs though so still hungary!  

Merse - Hows you chickie?  Not long now.  

Steph - Great you have a plan.  I will have to work out how to convert those bloods, all too complicated for me tonight!!

Pin - Hope you doing ok.

Inc - Sorry!!  I always forget someone!!

Sarah - we had a good night, hope you make it too the next one?  How was the sausage sitting?

Right I must do some jobs before bed... god its all go go go these days! Roll on the weekend.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura I'm fine much betta now I'm taking the HRT!!! Scan Thurs morn to see how lining is getting on! Not sure if I should have any symptoms? Had such a busy day to must get to bed!!
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!! I doubt you'd have any symptoms?  Glad your feeling better, I'm off to watch shameless then bed. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't you get enough of Shameless in your day job ducks?  

I felt terrible all day today - ugh. But I've mnaged to get to work the late shift after this week until I go off on my leave, thank God.

Great that you're feeling better Merse! I remember when I did the LP going from DR to stims was like MAGIC. How long do you stay on the HRT?

Pin - I've PMed you about ******** - do come and join us!

Sarah - how are you?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes my job is abit like shamless!!   

I want to be cycling, I've had the terrible urge to be wasting my money on treatment since the weekend.  Maybe I should just book something local?  

Agh.. not fair feel the whole world is preggers.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - 

*Merse* - glad you are feeling better now you are on the HRT 

*Miranda* - hope you feel better tomorrow 

*Pin* - good to hear from you - we'd love to see an updated pic of little OJ 

I just thought I would post the list for anyone who wants it:


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Bankie*Undecided - 2nd IVF at Lister or ARGC?*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Gabrielle*Jinemed 03/04/2008 for 3rd ICSI*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister due to start 20/02/08*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed at beginning of May 2008? for 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI?*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed 27/03/ 2008 for 4th ICSI*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start March/April 2008*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging March '08*Cath J*3rd IVF - Care Northampton - started downregging ??/03/08*Merse1*FET - started downregging Thursday 07/02/08 - ET 13/03/08?*Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/02/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle  * *PaulB & DW Jen*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Sammie*EC 04/02/08 - one egg - one embryo transferred 06/02/08 - tested negative 20/02/08  *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - 2 embryos on board - testing ??/03/08    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT at UCH - due ? *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ??/??/08 *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF 


Please let me know/drop me a line if anything is incorrect - thanks! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Steph, thanks for the update  

Pin - lovely to hear from you and glad all is going well.

LB - Are you set on Jinemed in the summer?  Weather would be fab!  

Hello to everyone else  

Having a 'mare today.  My Satay course was cancelled due to lack of interest   which peeved me off...I mean, who doesn't want to learn how to make Satay?  My pg symptoms have also disappeared - no sickness and my boobs have stopped being sore.  I think it's too early for the placenta to have taken over so I'm fearing the worse.  Have phoned my clinic who have booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 11am - they can't do it today as the Dr is doing operations all day.  Goodness, I've never wanted my morning sickness to return so much.

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em I'm sure everything will be fine what did your clinic say? I'm sure it can't be a switch that turns off at exactly 12 wks people must vary? Anyway sending you lots of   but I don't think you'll need it. 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, this is the very worst time for worrying Emma! I was beside myself at the amount of symptoms that came and went like the wind.

But it's sooooo common for symptoms to disappear and start again, really it is.

Merse - hellooooo!  

Steph - ta for the list!

Laura - strike whike the iron is hot! Get cycling!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Mira/Merse - I don't think it helps that I'm also having AF type pains, which I've read on FF can be quite common during pg.  When I've looked on the web re AF pains during pg it hints that I could be having a m/c.  I think I need to stay off the web and stop googling my symptoms or lack of them!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em Af pains are completely normal in early pregnancy so don't worry about them as Mir said symptoms come and go!   xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Ems - I'm sure it will be OK, all my symptoms just came and went too. The scan will reassure you   You wouldn't be normal if you didn't get the occasional wobble!   Had AF pains til at least 12 weeks.
Odette - PUPO - well done! Hope your 2WW isn't too bad.   When do you test?  
Merse - glad you are on the HRT now - good luck for tomorrow's scan.  
LB - sounds like you all had a great weekend! Would have loved to have met you all. When is your next cycle then?  did you postpone Jinemed?  
Mirra - glad no more earlies for you   When are you starting your matty leave? I phoned in sick today, sore throat. Am struggling when I feel well so no reserve to cope with any other business.
Love to all others sorry can't mention you all!
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got really strong AF pains until about 16 weeks, and still get them if Bob's had a bit of a stretch! And I didn't have any sickness, so it just shows everyone and every pregnancy is different.

Nicks - I'm off from May 16 - whoooo! When does yours start officially? You're so lucky to get proper paid leave - I'm getting angrier by the day at how bad mine is!

Merse - what are you up to today?

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Pin – Hello you, its lovely to hear from you. How lovely, your first mother’s day. Hope OJ is being a good girl for her mum.

Laura – Sausage sitting was traumatic. The dog is a princess so I didn’t get minutes peace all weekend. Lola doggy is lovely, but very high maintenance. Don’t know how Kate is going to cope when her twins arrive in June!!!!
Glad you had a good time. I am definitely up for the next one, I hate missing out on things. Are we going to do a London theatre trip??

Merse – Hang in there kiddo, not long now. Good luck for the scan xx

Mirra – I am fine chicky, hope you’re feeling a bit better. Result with the late shift hey!! Did Bob enjoy meeting all of his surrogate aunties on Saturday then??
Oh and our maternity policy is cr*p. We get 90% of pay for the first 6 weeks and then for the rest of the 39 weeks its SMP, BUPA We’re amazing….not!!!

Emma – Oh I really feel for you. It’s a constant state of worry isn’t it? First it’s the stress of conceiving with IVF and then you swap all of that for stress about whether your pregnancy is ok. I am sure it’ll be fine. Roll on scan so that they can check you over. Definitely stay off the web, you’ll drive yourself insane.Thinking about you sweetie.

Nicks – Hello honey. You have been in the wars recently. Take it easy and get your feet up.Have you heard from Roozie at all?

Odette – Hello PUPO lady, hope you are taking it easy xx

Sammie – How are you doing sweetie. I am back on my feet again now and looking forward to starting again. Its hard isn’t it xx

Hello Steph, Buggie, Sunshine, Inc , Latestarter, and everyone else that I may have missed xx

Love ya 
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

having a sad day today. I want to be a daddy SOOO much like all my friends! I cant believe this is happening to us!

px


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

PaulB -   so sorry, thoughts are with you 

Miranda - I bet you can't wait for your leave - it will be your bit of peace time before Bob arrives.  Forget peace time then 

Nicki -  I test on the 14th March but I'm going to wait until the 17th as I work at the week-ends and I really don't want to know until after the week-end as I work with kids and if I hear bad news it will be too upsetting to be around them.  I'm getting nervous as the days go by .

Merse - how's the drugs treating you? are you ok?  how does the HRT work?

Emma - hold in there girl!  Maybe you can speak to your clinic about your concerns.

Stephjoy - Thanks for the list.  Should be testing on the 14th March but don't want to know the results until the 17th as I have a busy week-end and wouldn't be able to cope with nay bad news.  That is if period doesn't come before due date like last time.  Hope youre well and all my thoughts are with you for Jinemed. 

Pin - Nice to hear from you 

Laura - So you are definatly going to Jinemed?  At least you have a plan. 

Inc-   how are you?

Rachel - how are you? 

Swinny - thanks for your good wishes.  Hope you are well? 

Sunshine  you ok?

As for me, feeling a little guilty - day after ET did a lot of waking, not sure if that was a great idea. Some people stay rest others get on as normal.  Others says implantation takes place on the 2nd day, the 5th day, the 10th day?  Also yesterday forgot to put pressry in and delayed it by 2-3hours as I fell asleep and woke up after 2am and it should have been inserted at 12pm.  I have booked a massage today to relax but I am finding it hard to as I run my own business and I have to attend to stuff.  Is this too much information? 

Love to all I've missed out 

Odettexx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Odette - When you mention pessaries, are you talking about cyclogest?  If so, don't worry about it being a few hours late.  My clinic just tell me to use them twice a day and aren't specific about times.  Re walking - walking is good as it helps circulation and gets the blood to the uterus to help with implantation.  Hold on in there hun   

Paul -    I know how you feel.  I used to wonder (and still do at times) why dh and I were being put through IF.  One of the good things that has emerged from IF is that our relationship is so much stronger because of what we've been through.  What doesn't break us makes us stronger.  Your time will come to be a Daddy and it'll be well worth the wait     

Just had fish pie and peas for dinner - yum


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

emma - yes that's the cyclogest.  I'll better relax then!  I'm so egdy about everything.

fish pie sounds nice however I can't stand peas  never have done, never will.

Are you ok otherwise?

odettexx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Paul - Hi. We all know exactly how you're feeling. You go through life just expecting that nature will take its course and you will conceive naturally. Its a horrible pain to have to deal with the blow that you have IF issues. It took me a hell of a long time to accept that this was happening to us.

Odette - My clinic told me to just get on as you normally would and not to take to my bed. The nurse said that we had to think of it as though it was a natural conception and that if you had conceived naturally life would have been going on as normal. Don't beat yourself up. In my Zita West book it says that implantation occurs around days 5-6. Chill sweetie xxx

Sarah xx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

good luck Odette we are all thinking of you!!

px


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

PaulB - thanks for your words.
Likewise my thoughts are with you .

Odettex


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks to a lovely PM from StephJoy asking me for an update, here's my news. You may remember I have posted on here before asking about DHEA and the like.

Despite moving to a new clinic (CARE in Northampton) I was still advised to do the LP. They used to always do the SP with people like me but have found that with the exception of 1 or 2 cases the LP has had better results. I started down regging on Saturday (yuk) and am trying not to think too much about it at the moment. I will be on 450 units of Gonal F again so we shall see. My last clinic used to reduce my dose after day 8 due to there always being 1 or 2 big follies that they didn't want to lose. The problem then was that the smaller ones never really caught up. My new clinic says that that may have been the problem as the ovaries would have been 'confused' by the sudden lack of hormones and that the quality of the eggs may have been affected as well as the size. You never know - I may suddenly become a 'good responder'!

Just to add to the stress of it all, my Dh's S.A. at the new place came back with high level abnormal forms so we are doing ICSI (We did the last time anyway because I didn't want to leave any stone unturned with only a few eggs). Anyway - back on the rollercoaster, got my first headache today - lovely.

Hope that you are all well. Looks like there have been some good success stories this year so far on this thread.
X


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Laura B - I know how you feel - at least you feel like you are trying when cycling - I was very up and down when we thought we were, then weren't etc....

Odette good luck with the 2WW 

Emma I am sure you will be fine - good luck with the scan 

Mirr and Nicks - all this talk of matternity leave is very exciting! 

Merse - good luck with hrt 

Steph - thanks for the list  - not long now for you! 

Gabs - Hello 

Paul - we empathise  I was thinking the very same today! and the more people we tell, the more annoyed I become because they just don't get it!!!

Cath - hello - I am just starting as well - we will be cycling at the same time!

Swinny - hello  and Sunshine too 

Hello to everyone else 

I've just got back fro accu - it gives me the giggles, as I never know how seriously to take it! Am still down regging - no more tears - my body has accepted it! Just waiting for AF in order to start stimming... and I am a little worried I will be waiting and waiting - isn't it annoying you spend months wishing it wouldn't come and then when you need it...  nothing  When it does I have to have scans and bloods on D 2 6 and 10 before going to Turkey.  Then I'll be on 300 monogon. I am on 10 Lucrin at the mo. Cath - I am doing LP again for the same reason according to Jinemed - quality of eggs is always better- but then if you don't get many like me - it's a little scary!!! I feel like this is my first cycle as the last one was so sketchy!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladies - I am new here but could people think positive thoughts for my sister Kate.  She is going to start her first IVF cycle shortly so I know she isn't offically a "poor responder" yet.  However, her FSH has been 22 then 14 then 12 and her AF are very light indeed so she has been told she is likely to be going through early menopause and not to expect much.  Also, can you please think whatever thoughts you can to try and get my Mum to understand that if Kate untimately goes the DE route then she will still get a grandchild.  She keeps blathering on about genetics and biological grandchildren and needs to understand there is more to having a family than DNA.

Thanks - and all the best to each and every one of you!


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi ladies
Not been posting for a couple of weeks, but have been having a read through posts.

I am also back on my feet swinny, myself and DP have got our next appointment on the 29th April.
AF arrived 2 days after 2ww, but only bleed for 2 days, was expecting to bleed a little long due to medication.

I have turned my life around after  .

I have started going to the gym and also got myself a new job which i start monday, trouble is at the moment i work for not so nice bosses and a bit scared to tell them tomorrow that i am working my last day for them, ( got feeling that the will send me home there and then,
If they do then it will leave them in the s***. coz i work as a cook in a seaside cafe 

my new job will be working i a garden nursery dealing with plants, so when i have my next I.V.F i am going to be nice and relaxed and not stress out.

Hope everyone is well, 

Also glad to hear that everyone had a great weekend 

sammiejr x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps! Can't be on for long - think my body's finally switched to preggers mode and I feel like death.It could be the early starts - no more though, after this week!

Little Jenny - your sister may well respond well - I so hope she does. But if it comes to it your mum will get it in the end. It took me writing all about my struggles for my parents to really get how painful it all was - I'd never have been able to tell them properly.
But the FSH is just an indicator, and it's a good sign that it's gone right down.

Do you know if early menopause has happened elsewhere in your family? I found out after my disastrous AMH that my aunt and her three daughters all had the menopause by 40, which explains my lack of response somewhat.

Let's hope for a great response from her - and send her our way if she doesn't respond so well - we'll take very good care of her.

Buggie - hello dear!

Try and get them to switch you to Menopur instead - I changed over because it's actually the same drug, but menogon is intramuscular (v painful butt jabs) and Menopur is tummy jabs. As they're the same drug I was able to swap after two days And on the 2WW and when you're pregnant they'll want you to have progesterone bum jabs, so best to avoid another two weks of THAT if you can! Ouch.

How many eggs do you usually get?

Cath - hello!

Good luck with your cycle - and for the nasty downregging!

Sarah - hi there! 

Odette - don't worry about the Cyclogest timing too much - it's only progesterone and your body will be producing some naturally with any luck, ready for implanting and growth. How's the wind?  

Paul - you'll get there blokey. You really will. Jen is the one who will tell you how much she's prepared to take, bu once you've thrashed it out you'll get back on the horse again. It's a REALLY hard period of time between txes.

Hello to everyone else! Laura - I'll be able to be up a bit later after this week, so I'll catch you!

Merse - did you work today?

Gab - where are you, birdie?  

Sammie - new job sounds great! Can you get me cheap plants? Much less stressful - well done! Which seaside resort? They're all pretty horrible for serving people I guess?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Miranda
I work at mo in a little town just outside Margate, called Westgate-On-Sea. it is a busy little cafe sitting on the prom, my parents used to own it up until  Feb 07, they had it for 27 years, I stayed on for the new owners. but they are not nice people to work for and most days when it is nice i would be cooking from 9 till 5 , , ( why do people go to the beach when it is raining?).
It is not even a passing cafe, you have to slightly go out of your way to get there.


sammiejr x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok am very worried now  Sunshine mentioned painful jabs and no one menioned them being in the but  That does not sound like a barrel of laughs  Only problem is - Ugur gave me all the medications, but never mentioned the how part - he said the London doc would do that. Also I have no needles - are they very big then?    Oh my good golly gosh.... Can I change drugs after I already have them


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the support Miranda! No early menopause in the family but only know Mum and Aunt so who knows really??  I am so worried about Kate.  She is so scared about joining a board like this - she was on the pill for so long that any AF changes would have been hidden so to come off it to this has been a huge shock and i think she is scared that anything she finds out will just be more doom and gloom.  I am still praying for a good response - you never know.  I don't believe anyone can be condemned by one hormone test - if any of the tests of response were that good then it would eliminate the need for any of the others wouldn't it?? We seem to have FSH, oestradiol, AMH, antral follicle count, inhibins etc.  If one of them was really "accurate" in saying how you'd respond then surely there would be no need for any of the others! That's my take and I've read about too many people defying the odds to give up on my sister!!

I am sending huge amounts of love and luck to all you "poor responders".  Don't give up.  And don't be afraid to question your doctors!  I'm not a doctor but I am a lawyer and it always amazes me that people assume lawyers know what they are doing just because they have passed a few exams!  We don't and the same applies to doctors!  A good one will acknowledge they don't know everything and will respond favourably to being asked to justify themselves.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*LittleJenny* - welcome to the thread  - what a lovely sister you are  - sending your sister lots of    for a good response and some great quality eggs - please let us know how she gets on and tell her we'd love to talk to her here any time - also good luck with your own tests   

*Emma* - sorry you had a bad day  - I hope you get your symptoms back and that you can put your mind to rest a bit very soon - sending you lots of    p.s. shame about the satay course being cancelled! 

*Nicks* - hope your sore throat is better soon 

*Swinny *- good to hear from you hon 

*Paul* - sorry you are having a down day - hope tomorrow is better  like the others say, your time will come, try to stay    

*Odette* - its really hard - the  is the work of the  ! try not to drive yourself  about the pessaries and walking etc (all sounds fine to me  ) - hope your massage was lovely and relaxing 

*CathJ* - great to hear from you on here  good luck with this treatment cycle and I hope you downregging doesn't make you feel too rubbish 

*Buggie* - wow I didn't realise you had already started downregging - wishing you and DH lots and lots of luck for this cycle    when will you actually going to Turkey? We're off on the 27th 

*Sammie* - good to hear from you - glad to hear you are feeling back on your feet and ready for your next appointment - good luck with the new job on Monday (and leaving the old one!)   

*Miranda* -  for your tiredness - bet you can't wait to start matty leave - I hope it flies past for you 

*Laura* - go for it hon, only you can know when you feel up to another cycle and it sounds like you are! 

*
Gab* - where are you hon - hope you are OK - just wondering if you managed to book your flights yet?

 to everyone else 

I emailed Ugur with our dates - just waiting for him to get back to us then I will book our own flights 

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Scan went well and bubs was still there, complete with heartbeat.  I feel so relieved.  I think the Dr thinks I'm a bit of a loon, but I don't care.  He said it was all very normal for symptoms to come and go.  He also said if I continued to get AF pains then to take some paracetamol - I then felt a bit of a fraud as my AF pains have been on where near bad enough to drive me to the paracetamol.  

Nicks - How are you feeling today?  Better hopefully  

Mira - Goodness, you don't have that long until your mat leave starts.  How long are you taking off?

Swinny - Hi hun, thanks for your good wishes yesterday.  You sound like you're back on track now and gagging to get started on your next tx.  

Sammie - My Granny lives near you - she's in Birchington and I went to Thanet Tech to do my A Levels!

LittleJenny - Good Luck for your sister.  What a gem you are, posting on here on her behalf.  

Buggie - Not sure you can change meds once you've bought them.  I think you can get some sort of cream to put on the sight where you inject - it numbs it and therefore makes is painless - can't remember what it's called but I think Boots stock it.  Either that or may be get a block of wood to bite on for when they do the injections  

Merse - How are you hun?  Good luck for today - thinking of you   

Hello to everyone else  

Off to the theatre tonight to see Anything Goes - I love musicals.  Just found out too that We Will Rock You is coming to HK - I've seen it in London and it was fab - the story was a bit pants but the music was great (I'm a Queen fan and proud!).


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fab news em!!!  Knew you'd be OK!!
Lining was 6.1 they seemed pleased with it Got another week before hopefull ET!
Hope everyone well off to work now! 
xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to Paul and Jen   hang in there dudes, try and concentrate on all the good things you have.   so hope it will be your turn soon
Liljen - hi lovey! (again!) We'd love to hear how you sis gets on -please post or tell her to join us - she can get so much support from FF  
Sammie - good to hear from you, glad you have next appt booked. I'll have some cheap plants too!  
CathJ - good luck with DRing!   I was going back on LP - its seems to be getting more popular
Swin - hi hun  
Steph - great list keeping! Glad you made it back safe from Monkey world. I think 1-3 days after stopping pill for AF. did you get it OK?
Ems - so glad the scan was OK   You'll be worrying soon when you haven't felt a movement for an hour - it never stops!  
Mirra -hang in there   its harder than you think being pregnant - and I thought you just walked around with a pillow up your jumper!
Merse - lining coming along nicely - you on the red wine?  
LB - how's you? YOu on hol soon?  
Gabs - not long for you now hun  
Inc - what's cooking?
Buggie - good luck with the DR'ing. The cream Em was talking about is called EMLA   It will be worth the pain in the end!  
Odette  
sunshine  
Pin - lovely to hear from you. Glad OJ is keeping you busy  
Not heard anything from Rooz girls  
Still have sore throat and feel crap   so that's the rest of this week off for me. I  have no idea whether i will ever go back to work - have 2 days next week and 2 the week after  
Hi to all I've missed!
  Nicks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicks -   sorry you're still feeling poop.  Are you enjoying the wonders of day time TV?

Merse - Great lining this early on and you still have a week to go so it'll be lovely and thick by the time ET comes around.

Off to get ready to go out.

xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes girls. 
Emma - so glad that you can relax again, my heart was in my mouth when I read your post about your symptons. I'd be exactly the same as you if I ever get there.  
As I haven't posted on here very often, it's really hard to gather all the current news on all of you, so hope you don't mind me a) posting occasionally to get things off my chest b) not always sending personals, cos I get a bit lost. 
I'm so impressed that you all do so well with your personals on here.
Paul - I replied to your post on peer support about zero fert. As you will see from my bio, I have experienced the same and then gone on to have fert. next time. My heart goes out to you at the moment. I feel like that constantly and wonder when I am going to wake up from this nightmare. I've wanted children since I was a child myself and IF was something that I couldn't ever imagine coping with. 

Good luck to you all
Cath
X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Odette – How you doing honey??

Cath - Hiya matey, nice to hear from you xx

Sammie – Good for you! It feels better taking back a bit of control doesn’t it. Your new job sounds lovely, especially coming into spring and summer. 
I had an AF about for days after I stopped my progesterone, but then I’ve just had another AF two weeks later which was really heavy and painful. 

Little Jenny – Hello and welcome to the thread. I was told that I was going into early menopause. After 2 abandoned attempts at IVF due to poor response, I was told that it was DE’s or nothing. I am pretty stubborn and decided that I wasn’t ready to throw the towel in with my own eggs yet and in January of this year I had a cycle and produced 7 eggs of which 5 fertilised and I got two lovely Embryo’s, unfortunately they didn’t want to stay with me, but now I know that its possible and it will work, I just have to keep persevering. Anything’s possible!!! I love your attitude to questioning the so-called experts too. This whole IVF business is not an exact science and so we have to question the consultants. I have and I am so glad that I stuck to my guns and wasn’t fobbed off.

Stephjoy – Hiya honey. Did you enjoy the weekend? I am gutted I couldn’t be there.

Emma – Oh hun, I am so pleased that junior is safe and well. You can relax a bit more now. How was the theatre? I love musicals. Yeah you’re right, I am ready to rock n roll again now!! 

Merse – That lining is coming along nicely xx

Nicks – Sore throat any better?? Why don’t you start your matty leave now honey? Get Jeremy Kyle on; the wonderful specimens on there will make you feel so much better 

Gabs – How you doing matey??

Hi to everyone else 
Love Sarah xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah - I know your embies didn't stay around this time and I am so sorry.  However, 7 eggs, 5 fertilised and 2 embies after being told your only hope was DE??  Your body is clearly telling you not to give up!!!  I really hope you're still keeping the faith!  I hope too that your doctor was suitably chastened by your response


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again 

Emma- fab news about the scan  

Nicks and Emma - thanks for the Emla advice, although the block of wood option made me chuckle   Looks like I am stuck with it now i have the drugs!!! 

Hi Little Jen - good luck with everything and you seem to have a fab outlook - your sister is very lucky to have you!

Steph - am flying out on 20th supposedly but still no AF 

Hello to everyone else - Gabs Cath Sammi Swinny Merse Oddette and Laura


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening Chicklets,

I hate not getting on, takes me so long to catch up with everything!

Emma - How exciting getting to see Bubs again, I'm sure I would be  an anxious Annie too, we have all waited so long its bound  to seem too good to be true.  

OMG - Patrick Swayze has cancer! Oh no, I love him.    Sorry just saw it on news.

Odette -  

Merse - Lining sounds fab.. remember the red wine!  

Nicks - I've had a sore throat for about a month, just comes and goes, hoping week off next week will sort me out.

Little Jen - Welcome aboard.. your sister is lucky to have you.  

Sunshine - Hows you?

Buggie - Think the painful injections are only after EC?  So youwon't have to do them yet.  Are you starting treatment in London then?  When you off?

Sarah - So you doing any festivals this year?

Hello to the rest of the gang...

Well I'm peeved off, barts have cancelled my follow up and re-arranged it until Jne!  Can you believe that will be 7 months after my cycle!  But I don't think I'll ring and complain as I hopefully will have had a cycle by then elsewhere and know if I'm oing for donor (or maybe just going there to tell them I'm preg!).

Also the dr from Turkey emailed me, said my results where all fine except my E2 being high which i already knew, he said they will do any otehr tests out there.  They have sent me my protocol.. think same as you Mir... Letrozole and GonalF?

Ah last day at work tom, then Brighton for the weekend and week of!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - Buggie's going to be on menagon, which is administered the same way as the gestone! Ouch. I'm sure you'll be ok tho Bugs...

Great that you're set to go, L! Beggar that old clinic - you won't need any of their bull when you're up the duf after your cycle!

Emma- hooray for the heartbeat! It makes you fel much better ...for about two days! Roll on the time you can use a doppler, and even better when they start moving - the worry is immense at this stage.

Nicks, you part-timer!   I went to ask about a workstation assessment today and she said until I tell them officially I'm pregnant she can't do anything!!! I said everyone's known since four weeks and I handed in a form weeks ago, but she hasn't got it, because my editor seems not to want to do anything for me, even to walk five feet to give this woman my form!
Still, he's been a bit frindlier this week.

But WHY don't I work for the NHS? Bad planning I call it. Are you on full pay for yonks?

Buggie - have you tried rumpy pumpy? That worked for me when I was trying to bring on AF before my flight! Pete said he resented being used as Dynorod!

Good lining Mersey! Get that embie in and get those feet up for a few hours I reckon.

LittleJen, Cath, Inc, Odette, and everyone else (sorry no more names, busting for the loo) - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies......

Have been having an absolute nightmare with Virgin media/homecall talking about buying new routers etc...anyway dh has literally been faffing with wireless and computer all last night and we have internet.....Yeeaaahhhhh .......

Emma Im so pleased bubs was there winking at you...... ....hopefully now you can try and relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (although I know that is easy for me to say)

Nics - thinking of you...just had my PEARS course today and brain is shot....trying to put me in for my APLS but think ill be in Turkey then...(dont think my brain could handle it anyway).... ....take care

Mir - My friend how is the wee yin...big kisses..... 

Laura -  

Merse - Top lining and another week to go...... .......        ....only a couple of more fences to jump....xxxxx

Steph - Hello my friend yep we have booked flights now but found airline network .co.uk was a good price... ...we did them tonight so not sure....we have to email ugur and tell him we are staying one day extra so our dates will be the 3rd till the 24th....we booked with BA as these were cheaper... 

Swinny -  

Sammie - Thinking of you my love.....  

PaulB and Jen -   ...lots of big sloppy ones like the kind Mr Merse gets...... 

Ive got to go ladies Im so tired...but promise will be back on tomorrow night with personals.....going to try and do ********...so apologies now if i lose wireless....


Love and luck my lovelies....One day at a time.......     

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXGAB.............................


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive just noticed my signature and its gone down to 28 days....aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhh...oh dear thats close isnt it??................... 

      

sorry could only skim thread quickly as didnt want to lose the replies...catch you tomorrow if this is working.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

told you i was tired....

Odette...my PUPO chick.....                           .......................................


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Gab - what about me ?  

P xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Pin and my dear Olivia Jane Im so sorry.......

        ...wee teddie for the wee yin.... 

Hope you are keeping well Pin...yr little babs......she is GORGEOUS......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello and big sloppy ones to everyone Ive missed promise Ill be on form tomorrow....just need an Asti me thinks....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...tomorrow I mean....xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks mir - I will have to try the     Just no sign of DH either!!!! He's working late and has been abroad this week. Life is never easy  

I really prefer doing my own injections - but I guess that's a bit awkward in that region!! I don't feel confident at all to let DH lose with a needle  He is always very interested when the vet calls to give the horses their jabs and I can just see hime using the same bedside manner - 1...2...3.... stab and hope they don't feel anything!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

a quickie - can't stop as need to get to bed - up early to drive up to DH's Mums' in Cambridgeshire in the morning.

*Buggie* - you'll be out there when we get there on the 27th - we are also staying at the Gonen, so we can definitely get together 

*Emma* - so glad the scan reassured you  hope it is all smooth sailing from now on   
*
Laura* - any chance of Turkey in April then? Sad about Patrick Swayze, he's not that old is he?
*
Gab* -  is even closer for me! 3 weeks tomorrow! - glad you managed to get your tickets for you, DH and son sorted 

*CathJ* - good to hear from you again hon  wishing you loads of    for this cycle 

*Merse *- lining sounds great 

I PM'd with SJC - she got 4 eggs and now has 2 lovely embies on board - it looks like both SJC and Odette are testing on Monday 10/3 - really hope you both get big fat positives girls    we are all rooting for you 

 to anybody I haven't mentioned - back Saturday - hope you all have a great Friday! 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back so hello to all x x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach did you have fun?? Good to have you back I've missed you in the mornings!!  xxx
Hi to all, had a very stressfull evening my sis called to say my niece had to go back to hospital shes been in an out a couple of times for cough,chest etc.(shes 18mths) And that my sis had had a bleed shes 27wks preg so could I go to maternity with her while my BIL went with my niece!! Luckily my sis is fine alls well with the baby they think its prob stress shes got to rest more! But my poor niece has got a partial collapsed lung, and burst eardrums!! They sent her home with strong antibiotics and said it would prob take 6wks for her to get over it! So all in all a very stressfull eve! 
Hope everyone OK just skimmed through as got to get ready for work!!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Merse -   sorry to hear about your sister and your niece - the poor little thing.  It must have been so frightening for you all.  Glad your sister is now fine and    that your niece gets better soon   

Hi Beach - Glad you had a good holiday but we want some more details.....what was the food like?.....did you meet any other people?......what was the weather like?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- holiday was fabulous, we stayed at the Hyatt Regency in Sharm in the Regency Club and it was excellent, got cocktails and canapes during 5.50-7.30 which we delicious...beautiful weather all week, started off cloudy on Sat but by 10am it waspure blue sky.  Can't believe that only 5 1/2  hours flight time from uk can give you such nice weather in March.  Didn't do hardly antyhing apart from go to breakfast about 7.15, then quick walk, laze by the pool, small lunch if hungry, pool till 4ish then coffee then change for evening.  Didn't meet anyone but when we're on hols we're not social people at all, we say the usual morning etc to others and exchange pleasantries whilst getting drinks but that's it.  We prefer it like that as we both like to sleep, read and chill out...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds lovely - but you were up for brekkie early!  We usually struggle to make it on time!  Glad you had a lovely relaxing time - it's sounds like it was just what you needed to get you in tip top condition for tx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Beachgirl - welcome back 

sunshine - hello 

roozie - whats happening with you these days? 

emmachoc - hope your scan will make you relax more  

merse1 - thoughts are with you and your family 

Stephjoy - hope you have a nice time up in Cambs. 

buggie - I bet you can't wait to get over to Turkey - not long now 

Gabrielle - Hello sweetie   you will be flying off soon too  - will send positive vibes (thanks for all your support)

Laura - so have you decided? Turkey? is that the plan? thinking of you  

Miranda - hope you are resting - and bob of course  has he kicked yet?

CathJ - good luck for your next cycle 

Pin -   you sound well!

Swinny -   how are you?  thinking of you 

Nics - Hello, hope youre feeling better? 

Sammie -   

PaulB and Jen  

LittleJenny hello 

Incon - where are you 

as for me I have a week left of the 2wwks.
The last couple of days I have been feeling low because of the stress of not knowing - last night I had lower camps and wasn't sure if it was implantation signs as I don't really get menstrual cramps anymore.  Was hoping it was a good sign.  I even thought breasts were a little tender but am not sure if mind playing tricks.

To anyone I have missed, take care   

odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette- fingers crossed for you x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Paul - sorry about your news... I admire you for being so proactive and here on the board... Good on you... 

Odette - good luck ....   

MIr and Nick - so glad that you are out of all this if misery...    

Gab - good luck my lovely... not long to go now...

Laura - hope the decision making is on schedule...  

Was taking a break from posting...  hope you are all well...  

Sarah - good on you with all the activity in the gym....

I am going through some kind of bereavment process I guess...  WAs supposed to go to the LIster today but xled as couldn't face it... That tells me sth... My whole body is resisting the whole ttc...

Will see when I get my period ---I will scan at the lfc and if follie no is crap... I will call it a day...

Challenged my therapist yesterday about 'planting' solutions into my head and she said that I have unpicked her weakness as a therapist?    Don't know what to think... 

Also something unbelievable has just happened... a family friend who is somewhat older than us ... has grandchildren, has decided that he would enjoy a little affair on the side, but depressed as I am, I didn't realise that he wanted it with me...    Couldn't believe my ears... Why would he think that I would be available only bcs I haven't got children and he got fed up with his wife...?  Or maybe he wanted to be 'kind' and help with baby making?   Don't know how to take this... Should I have a good laugh...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats really strange Inc what did you say xx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone  

I will be back tomorrow with personals, as you know by now I am pretty rubbish getting on FF  

Just wanted to wish Odette - Loads of Love and Luck    The first week was awful for me and I was so negative. I also had cramps and thought I was imagining it   

SJC - Good Luck too Honey    

Incy - Thats shocking   

Love to all and hope your all well. . . I am ok (finding this bit a little hard ). 6 weeks today and I have booked a scan for next Saturday  

Sunshine
x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I was speechless at first.   Then, I decided to be blunt and told him that we were having difficulty conceiving and hence I was feeling depressed.      .    That's where I think he got the idea of 'maybe he could help' variety...  So it went from bad to worse...  .  Made me laugh in a funny sort of way...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

well I justr posted a long thread and then comp closed down!  

Well I'm on leave now back to work on the 18th!!

Beach - great you had a fab time and welcome home

Emma - I never make breakfast either!!  

Odette - Half way there!  

Merse- what a grim evening you had.  

Mirra -you having a nap?

Nicks - How you feeling?

Rooz -    

Inc - Oh!  He sounds like a dirty ole man!!  Does he know your hubby?  Do you like him?

Sunshine -   Good luck for scan.

Right I'll post now before I lose it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul - How you feeling now?  I know it does feel like the entire population has a baby!

Who have I missed??

Oh Gab!  You got some wine lined up.. I have a bottle of red but won't open it alone so I need you!!!

As for me, well I guess it is possibel I could cycle late April, I am already booked off last week in April to use up this years leave and then just tag 10 days from next year on the end but really depends on Tim.. I'll let him relax into his leave first and then discuss it with him otherwise i'll be 'hassling' him!  

Off to Brighton tom so that will be nice.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Funnily enough he introduced me and dh all those years ago.. ./  Am honestly shocked ....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, not having a nap, having  bath! Just let the water out and Pete hasn't had his - feel so bad. It would be all rightif we had a boiler, but it's an immerser, and takes hours to heat...
Have you got the wine open now?

Beach - welcome back! We've missed you! Such a shame not to meet you on Saturday too - next time tho.  

Buggie - any sign of auntie?

Merse - what a nightmare with your sis and neice. It sounds as if all's well now?

Inc - get him to produce a sample and say you'll get it checked out!

Odette - the 2WW driving to loola then? You'd be a psycopath if it didn't!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah I've just been watching crap tv, wish I'd gone out, was expecting to spend the eve with tim but he wants to play on face book and not talk.  I'm away for weekend so bit peevd off with him... great start to week off!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Could you not still go out?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My DH came home late cooked us dinner an has now gone to bed to sleep!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I came home and had a crumpet and some wine!!

I don't have any local friends, they all either in London or over the country, and of course I had a wee glass of vino now too!

Just been looking at upgrading my phone, what have you ladies got.  I got a nokia this time but its been a real pain, I'm thinking of getting a ony ericson, think they are meant to be good?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - wake him up! I hear my bed calling tho. Beautiful bed.

You're stuck with us then, laura! I like Nokias for the predictive texting, but I've got used to the PT on my Sony now. Get a Blackberry and you can email and stuff?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh it would be dangerous to get a BB... can you imagine... FFing on the train, in meetings!!!  Oh my what would my bill be like!!

I like the predictive text on my Nokia too.. just last few months it keeps turning itslef off and it doesn't ring it just goes stright to voice mail.    Damn thing!

I'm bit tipsey so will prb go and order something really expensive now!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah! Treat yourself - you're worth it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I won't use it though... I'll still just text with it!! I really only need a basic thing, I only ever text and send the odd piccy!  

Feel like buying something though... credit card is clean at the mo.. think I can waste about £5k on it!!! Woo Hoo what shall I buy!!  Oh yeah IVF treatment forgot... how exciting... not!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all well?  Not sure if I'm in the right place, but was looking for some advice??  I am currently on my 2nd cycle of IVF (had a BFP on 1st cycle in Dec but m/c at 5 weeks).  Anyway, I was on Gonal F in the 1st cycle and they have changed me to Puregon this time as I didn't have a great response last time.  However, this time it's worse.  I had my scan today and I have 4 follies (only 1 is a reasonable size), I had 8 at this stage last time.  My doc said that there is no point in increasing the dosage (on 200) as he has data to prove that it doesn't make any difference.  Is this right  Didn't make much sense to me.     Also, can anyone suggest anything to help the follies grow/increase??  I am currently lying on the sofa with a hot water bottle and pint of milk, but beyond that, I am clueless!  I have to go back on Tuesday next week to see if things have improved and I am SOOO scared that they will cancel the cycle.....    

Sorry for the 'me' post - but I would really appreciate any advice.  

Many thanks in advance.

Love,

Izzy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, IVF or a Blackberry and a fleet of Persian cats? It's a toughie. Wow though, a clean credit card? You must be better with cash than me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Izzy!

Gawd, I dunno - it's hard to say what to do because there are conflicting factors. You could get better quality eggs on that low a dose, or you could get more by increasing it. Purgeon wouldn't be my choice - often PRs are put on menopur or menagon. But I wouldn't let them abandon - four is better than none - in fact that's the most I've ever got!

I didn't get any more follies the time they increased my dose, but that was on the long protocol, which was entirely wrong for me anyway.

After four days it's hard to know how big they should be - and a slower growth may be better for quality.

I don't think there's much that will grow your follies but the drugs - I know people say all sorts, but it's the drugs that do the legwork. But if it makes you feel you're doing something you could eat more protein.

I'd stick with it I think, as an abandoned cycle is expensive and bad for the nerves! Unless it's NHS? In which case I think you get another go if you abandon.

Which clinic are you at?


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks *Miranda*, I'm at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. I love the nurses there, but have been a bit upset with the docs recently. Our 1st tx was privately funded, but this one is NHS (long story!!). I did wonder what they would do if it was abandoned, would it still count or would we get to try again??  No idea! I never asked either as I didn't want to 'tempt fate'!!! 

Anyway, I shall heed your advice about more protein (I'm not the best eater in the world, but have been trying on this tx).

Thanks for all your advice - really appreciate it.... Good luck with 'Bob', you must be SOO excited, really happy for you. Take care.

Love,

Iz x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh a fleet of new pussy cats!!!! I'm gonna do some surfin and get some ideas for kittens!!  JUst been on right move to chose a new house for each of the possible places Tim may be promoted to if he gets the job on Friday! Oh garden here i come!!  The Credit card was only cleared yestwhich has left me a bit skint.. oh well star with the spending again!!

Izzy - Welocme aboard!  Sorry you didn't get as many follies as you'd hoped but don't give up... I'd lvoe to have 4!!  Odd they changed you from gonal F to Pureon?!  As Mirra said Puregon is more suited for good responders. I can't remember but I think Gonal and menopur are a mix of fsh and something and Puregon is plai ole fsh... or maybe the other way around!    If I was you i'd carry on with what you have and hope you had 4 top quality ones.  But obvisouly up to you.. what day of stimms are you on?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We recommend red wine on this thread! Actually it's for womb lining not growing follies, but it helps in all sorts of ways, doesn't it girls?

Maybe a glass of red and a steak for the protein? I ate steak with creme fraiche through stims - yummy! Oh, and loads of goats' cheese salads.  

Do you like avocado? That's an easy way to add proein and fats.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Izzy with my NHS cycle it was abandoned and they let me cycle again for free but I had to buy my own drugs.. think they ended up being about £900.  But think they all vary.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes I'm on the red wine now.... just letting my lining get into practice for the next round!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm on rightmove all the time! We have our first viewing tomorrow - didn;t want anyone round till we'd tiled the bathroom, but hey - let em come.

All we need to do is find a much cheaper house now!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't like red wine OR avocados!!    Hate creme fraiche and goats cheese too - but I like salads!!!!!!!    Like I said, I'm a really bad eater!  Very fussy!!!       Thanks anyway!!  

Thanks for the advice Laura - very interesting!  I think it would soften the blow if they told me it wouldn't count towards my 'freebie'!  900 quid is a bit better than 4,500!!!  Cheers, enjoy the wine!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There must be something you like with protein in it?  Eggs? Chicken?

Just the steak?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I love a bit of right move!!  I'm alway on there planing where my bunnies wil be running about in the future... are you on right move?!!  I bet your house is fab!  Where you looking at going too? same area?  Oh I can help you look!!  Oh I want a garden!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

NUTS!!!! everyone loves a nut!!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep - like all those things!  I will have a feast of protein tomorrow (promise!!)    Breakfast - scrambled eggs, lunch - chicken sandwich and dinner - steak and salad!  How does that sound?  I will probably be as big as a house by the time the 2ww is over though!!!!!!!!!!!         

Laura - allergic to nuts!!  Even though I am one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just seen your only been stimming for 4 days!! 4 days!!! I never even get scanned til day 7!  Plenty of time! 

Mmmm scrambled eggs and salmon... may have to bribe tim with sex for that in the mornign!!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you think I'm being a bit premature in my worrying then?    The doc seemed to think I should have a lot more, which is what concerned me!! 

Don't like salmon!!!!!!!!!!    

Another question - a bit TMI (sorry!), has anyone ever experienced a thick clear mucus discharge whilst on stimms  I never had it on Gonal F but had it tonight.  Wondered if it might be the remnants of the KY from the scan, but don't think it can be.  Sorry ladies, I said it was a TMI moment!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats a fab sign my dear.. EWCM suggests lots of eggies growing!  You will have to be banished from this thread!!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

But I was starting to make friends!!!    

Really?  Is that what it means??  I am SOOO niave at all this.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes dear its a very good sign... relax  

Ok you can stay.. but if you get 6 eggs at EC thats it I will personally throw you off!!!   Unless of course you want to share out your big crop of eggies to us lot!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yum - we're talking mucas! Yeah, it could be that you have lots of follies in hiding Iz! That happens all the time.

Laura - salmon brekkies in exchange for sex? Will he come off ******** long enough for all that?


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks ladies!  I will take a chill pill now.  Sorry for gatecrashing, but I will hang around as you are both great! 

I've NEVER had that EWCM stuff before!  Got a bit of a shock!!      

I'm heading to bed now (with my protein supplements, hot water bottle and milk!!!!!!!!).  Thanks for being so nice to me and for calming me down a bit.  This tx lark is sending me    

Night night - sweet dreams and enjoy your salmon in the morning (although personally, I would prefer the sex!!)     

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Semen has lots of protein in it Iz!  

Tx sends EVERYONE mad - think of yourself as wholly normal, birdie.

Night night!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Goodness this topic has turned so rude!!  I'll enjuy my salmon *and* sex in the morning!! 

I'm bit worried as on me DHEA and last time had lots of EWCM but this time nothing.  What happening there.. maybe should up to 75mg?

Anyway that is a worry for tomorrow.. I must get back to the sofa whre my duvet is waiting!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls  xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Merse!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Mir 
just been cutting a friends hair now off to visit my Mum,sis an niece back later! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We've been cleaning up ready for our first viewing! Scary.

Hopefully we'll be able to find something in the village in time - be terrible to be homeless!

Enjoy your visit.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Ugh I feel rough.  I didn't have anything too eat last night except a crumpet and bottle of wine.  

Head hurts and went to sleep on the sofa... still there!

Must get up and do some jobs and then head to brighton for more drinks!    

Tims friend is playing in London Sunday night so I hope to go there on way home Sunday but see how I feel.

Mirra - Oh first viewing sounds exciting!  So is your house massive?  How much of a downsize are you doing?  Be worth it.. does this mean you won't have to go back to work or just back part-time?

Merse - Morning dear... have nice time with your neice be good to give her a cuddle!  

Right i must move from the sofa... although a little more sleep would be nice!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

G'day my friends...how many replies....Im lost already...going to walk the dogs now so will be back in a wee while..hope everyone is well....sex and salmon.....mmmmm interesting......

Odette....wee bit for you too......    ...vibes not salmon..... 

Laura hows the heed....there,there,there....... ....it better....x

talk soon...x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies,

I'm back from my hols in America! And boy, it seems that so much has happened here in those last 2 weeks. Will read up and hope to catch up with it all very soon  

Sending lots of   and   to you all, whatever stage you are in your txs.

My update - We had a great time driving around sunny Florida in a red convertible Mustang (dh decided to go overboard to celebrate my 40th birthday and I wasn't going to stop him  ). I was thinking that something was going to happen once I've 'crossed' to the other side of the bridge but nope, I'm still the very same person, only I'm not in my late 30s anymore, I'm in my early 40s and determined to have a helluva good time as I'm at it   
We arrived back at Gatwick yesterday at 4am and by lunchtime I was already at my clinic in London for a scan (keen or what?). Been given the go ahead to start d/r straight away, already had my first couple of sniffs this morning (Synarel). Will start stimms (Gonal F 450) next Sat 15/03   All very scary but also exciting, wish me luck  

Have a lovely weekend you all!!  

Alegria x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello to you all

Well I'm day 8 of down regging and coping quite well. My Af was due yesterday and it has never been delayed by down reg before. So - guess what? I get all excited and think ooh maybe just maybe I'm pg. Did an hpt (not an early one) this morning and was negative - what a surprise! I hate my body sometimes, I was being all casual about things this time so far and now this happens! No sign of it yet either - boobs really sore (they always are premenstrually and then it wears off 12-24 hours before af arrives). I can't help but get my hopes up, it's impossible. I know I have to just sit tight, have bought some early HPTs so may test again tomorrow or next day if still no sign of AF.

I'm guessing that this time is just different and Suprecur has affected AF arrival. I don't know.

Speak soon
Cath
x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Cath you never know....  ...wait and see

Alegria you go for it girl.....!.....like the sound to the convertible... 

Hello everyone how are we?.....Beach loved the phots you look like you were having a really nice time....im glad you enjoyed the hotel and your well deserved rest..did miss you nice to see you back. 

Merse - get that protein down yr heed....was going to say was reading some research on a woman that got PG after being on HRT.... ....mmmm confused...I think she was going through the change and the GP prescribed her this any hey presto she got PG.....so you never know honey...its in your system after all so might just help things along the way..... .....when is yr next scan then?

Off out tonight for a works night out but really not in the mood...only going cause its one of my friends going to Oz and hopefully will catch up with her when we get out there...but you know what it will be like lots of bit**ing about who isnt there etc...well I wasnt having that was I.... ...have promised my dh that will have a couple of wee sherbets then will be back around 10ish famous last words...but going to try and keep to plan...I feel like I havent spoke to any of you for ages now....

Buggie...are you still down regging then?.. ...Miranda how is the boy?......Laura are you sober... 

Inc thinking of you too......think about things carefully honey..... 

Love you all lots and lots and lots................................

                                    ............oh dear how many days....Steph HELP...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Just got up from an extended nap - blinking knacked.

Laura - are you out on the lash yet? No, our house is pretty small, but it's detached with gardens and garage, hence the price it can fetch. By downsizing I mean moving to a terrace with less garden, etc.

Hi Gab!  Hmmn, works do eh? Is anyone going to be around to keep me company? I always embarrass Pete at dos with his mates. It's like someone presses a button inside me!

Good luck with those cycles, Cath and Alegria!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Miranda - nap sounds good - think that I may go for one now. Been up since 6am as couldn't sleep very well last night.
Gab - hope the works night out isn't too bad. Sometimes when you least expect it these things can be quite good fun
Well I'm trying to get my head away from the old may be pg thing cos AF is late. Have just read some old threads re late AFs while downregging and it appears to be quite common - bugger! I was getting a bit carried away about being another Nicki and getting surprise BFP while downregging. 
Nicki - just out of interest, how long after AF was due did you confirm that you were pg while downregging See - I just can't help myself.
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good evening

Just back from seeing Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, hello to everyone x x x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Good to meet some of you last Sat- my first post on FF- you have convinced me  

Bit of a sad day today very undecided as to what we do next- guess its still too soon since last tx 

Miranda - hope viewing went well today??

Laura - hope you are having a fab time in Brighton and enjoy your week off

Merse- hope sis and niece are ok? 

Buggie, Gabrielle & Steph wishing you lots of luck with Jimined

Jen xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there!

Cor - we have a husband and wife team on the thread! I like that.

The viewing was horrid, ta! This nasty man obviously didn't like it from the moment he walked in, and said to my dogs he'd have them put down if he moved in! He was bloody patting one of them while he said it! Weirdo.
Turns out they've been looking at houses in the village for years and never got anywhere they liked. Not surprised.

It IS very soon, Jen, and it really depends on how you deal with things how soon you start organising the next.

I found it helped to go somewhere completely different, because I'd begun to associate the Lister with bad news!

You'll get there chickie.

Cath - I think I'd have gone mad too if I'd had a chance of getting preggers naturally! 

Beach - how was the show? Did you sing along?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- enjoyed it but feld sad as there were so many children there....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes - does anyone play chess? I'm really bad at it, but I just added it on ********, so if anyone wants a match?

Ach, Beach - it's awful to be surrounded like that.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

mir-it just seems that everywhere we look there are babies....I know it's a fact of life.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everybody  

It's been a while hasn't it! I hope you've all been keeping well - it looks as though this thread is as manic as ever, now on part 31!! 

Well, the triplets have arrived safely...Emma, Lucy and Jake were born safely on the 29th Jan down in Portsmouth, all perfectly healthy (Jake needed a little help breathing for a day or two but nothing major) and at good weights (4lb 4, 3lb 11 and 3lb 4) so we've been extremely blessed as we'd fully expected they'd have a few problems. Our local hosp. had no space so we were shipped down there for a planned section at 32+6. I'm sorry it's taken me so long to make this announcement - i've been dying to let you all know but we've had a lot going on. I spent 4 weeks in hospital after their birth with some nasty complications including  and a major hemorrhage a couple of weeks post delivery, that really knocked me for six. The bubs did great tho' and were actually ready to leave before i was, after just 2 1/2 KS in the unit, so we had to plead with them to allow them to stay in longer until i was vaguely back on my feet. (crazily,at one point my mother in law was all set to bed in with them at the hospital for two nights with my DH, as a practice run for their homecoming, as i was too ill to do it!)  Anyway, we've now been home with them for 2 weeks and are getting into a routine at last... the feeds do take us quite a bit of time and can get a bit stressful when they're all screaming for their bottles at once, but we've enjoyed every minute of getting to know each of them and constantly realise just how lucky we are to have them all home safely, doing so well. Thanks to my parents we've cheated a little with some extra hired help, just while i get back to full health, so that's been a godsend... doing every night of feeds ourselves would be a tall order esp. with me still being a bit rope, so breaking into it a bit more slowly has made life much easier. It's also great to have help and advice from people that know one end of a baby from another, unlike us novices!
We're due another feed in 20 mins so need to get preparing bottles but i'll be back to catch up on all your news when i next get a gap... in the meantime, i really hope it's going OK for any of you who are in the midst of cycling at the mo (Merse?.  Mirra, EmChoc and NW, hope you pg ladies are keeping well too and looking after yourselves.....NW, you must be week 30-something and on matty leave by now?? 

Hugs to all of you,

Roozie xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! THERE you are Rooz - we've been so worried!

Thank God everything's well with you and the trio!

I'm so thrilled to hear they were such good weights too - sounds like it took more out of you than them!

Didn't the NHS offer you any help with looking after them for a while? Surely there's something available? Bless your parents for getting help for you.

God, the relief to hear from you - well done you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Roozie -

SOOOOOO good to hear from you, we have been worried and think we have all said a little prayer for you every day - has made my day to see you are all OK!  Can totally understand why it's taken you a while though - cannot even begin to imagine how much you have to do, and sorry to hear that you had such a rough time yourself - hope you are soon feeling much, much better! 

Steph xxx

P.S. are you on ********? - would be lovely to see some pics of the bubs when you have time! 


           ​  *CONGRATULATIONS ROOZIE
*​    *to you and your DH
on the birth of your triplets
*​       ​      Emma  Lucy 
and Jake ​      Wishing lots of love and luck to you​      and your lovely new little family 
  ​               ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Think an update is called for - have added Roozie's babies    and shuffled a few names about - Gab and Buggie, you and I are now under the "undergoing treatment" section  :


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed at beginning of May 2008? for 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI?*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is due to start 1st IVF*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start March/April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging 08/03/08*Buggie*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently downregging - flying out 20/03/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - started downregging 20/02/08*Merse1*FET - started downregging Thursday 07/02/08 - ET 13/03/08?*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle: * *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due ??/??/08 *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Roozie -   on the arrival of your babies     What great weights - no wonder you were finding it hard to move around so near the end - you're only a little lady aren't you??  Oh and I love the names    Sorry to hear that you had a frightening time of it after the birth but glad that you're on your way back to full fitness now.  It's so lovely to hear from you - I must have a sixth sense or something because when I woke up this morning I wondered how you were and thought that may be you'd posted overnight.  

Cath & Alegria - Hello cycling ladies -    to you both.  

Gabs - Not long to go now sweetie!  Are you taking your laptop with you to Turkey so you can keep us all posted?  Not sure how we'd all cope if you and Steph are away cycling and we don't get our regular updates.  Hope you had a good time last night  

Steph - Thanks for the update hun    Not long to go now for you either - whoooo     How was your trip to your MIL?

Mira - When we were trying to sell our old house I used to go out when we had viewings as I hated being there whilst potential buyers were looking around - I made the Estate Agent accompany them - my theory was that they get so much commission might as well do something for it    Hope you manage to sell your house soon.  Have you got your eye on anything you like?

Beach - Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is a great musical, I saw it in London a few years back. 

LB - How was Brighton?

Hi to Jen, Buggie, Sammie, Nickster and the rest of the crew.

Have a lovely Sunday xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Beach* - welcome back!  we missed you! Hope you are feeling lovely and relaxed and ready for your next cycle - when do you start treatment?

*Izzy* - welcome to the thread  I have added you to our table, please keep us updated with how you are getting on - I really hope that you get some tip-top quality eggs from this cycle - good luck!    200 is quite a low dose and many clinics will give more, but like the others said having a high dose may compromise your egg quality and it depends on how you did before - how many eggs did you get last time? Clear mucus is good - it means your oestrogen levels are rising   

*Alegria* - Florida in a Mustang sounds fab - good luck with your treatment now you are home and started    - really hope it goes well for you hon 

*CathJ *- good to hear from you - I hope that your  arrives soon so that you can start stims (and that if it doesn't, its cos your wildest dream has come true!)   

*Miranda* - good luck with the viewings - hope you don't get any more weird dog-haters! 

*Merse* - hope your niece is now getting better, and that you and your sis have both recovered from the stress 

*Odette* and *SJC* - hope you are both relaxing and not driving yourselves too nutty in the  ! Odette, cramps sounds good! 

*Sunshine* - good luck for your scan next Saturday hon    hope you are feeling well 

*Jenni* - welcome to the thread hon, was lovely meeting you and your lovely Paul last Saturday, is good to see you here  Do you know yet when you will have a follow-up meeting with your consultant?

*Paul* - great to have another scrab partner on ********! 

*Laura* - hope you are having a great time in Brighton  good luck with talking next tx with Tim xx I've got a Sony phone (Sony Z7 I think) , I love it so much I don't want to upgrade, even though its a couple of years old and I'm due a free one! 

*Gab* - hope the works night-out was fun  Less than 3 weeks now till Turkey - arrrrghh!!!

*Em* - I'm hoping to borrow FIL's laptop to take with me, I might need help from someone to get it going on wireless once I get there though! (am a Mac lover - PCs are the work of the  !)

Had a nice time up at DH's Mums' in Cambs, ate far too much food though!  Off to watch Wife Swap now (a guilty pleasure!  )

 to anyone I missed, talk soon!

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Steph - Great that you'll have a laptop - you can be the Turkey correspondent for the cyclers out there  

Night xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Rooz- congratulations on the birth of your triplets, so pleased that all went well and you're all at home     I'm sure that you're taking it all in your stride and getting to know the little ones.  Looking forward to seeing some pictures when you have time x 

Steph-more relaxed than I was before I went but unsure as to whether to delay treatment for  amonth or so, just don't know if I can cope if it doesn't work and don't think I want to go through it a  4th time.  Obviously I know I'll change my mind when it comes to it as can't imagine life without a child.  Maybe through I need to start facing reality and thinking that that could be the case.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

I'm up early AGAIN - never let me eat cheese last thing at night - I just can't breathe!

Emma - hello pregnant lady! We don't let them do unaccompanied tours because of the dogs. You just don't know if they will try to 'guard' the house and in what way!
Speaking of which, I have another animal crisis on my hands - Bryony's had sickness and diarrhea for two days now and isn't eating. For a dog who will eat anything this is worrying - even rice and chicken is being refused!
With any luck she'll have a big messy poo on our walk - that usually gets her going again!

How are you feeling now? Any sickness still?

Beach - there's something about tx that drives you on - This time could well be the one! If you're feeling well and relaxed it's probably a good time to go for it.

Steph - I found the wireless at the Gonen really easy - you just click on networking and scan for new networks, and add the network for the floor you're on (mine was the fourth floor Gonen left as I remember). If it worked on my badly-set-up old laptop it'll surely work on yours.
And they will send someone up from reception if you can't do it.

What's everyone doing today?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Mir- just not sure as haven't got healthy as planned so keep thinking should I cancel

I'm going out for lunch to Leeds with my friend then doing a bit of window shopping today, looking forward to seeing her and catching up.  What about you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But you don't feel ill, do you? These so-called 'healthy' people starve themselves of essential fats! Load of humbug if you ask me. Just after a holiday is perfect timing - your body will be in holiday mode and able to cope with more!

I'm going to walk the dogs in a min - with an eye on Bry's bowels! Then take some better pics of the house - some of the agent's ones look terrible! I may even tell them not to market the house till we've done the outside - the paint is all peely and it won't sell it to anyone.

Then maybe back to bed for a nap? I missed a good night's sleep because of the damn irresistable cheese!

Why window shopping? Do you not trust yourself to go inside?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- enjoy your walk and poo duty....   is your house brochure done?  Don't trust myself no, I'll end up buying something that I don't need and can't afford.


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Need a bit of advice?

Am currently on stims, which I started on Monday night, had scan yesterday and I only have 5 follies, one is a greedy buggar and is much bigger than the others, then some medium and a couple smaller.  E2 was at 1450, which I have no idea whether that is good or not!  Already on top whack dose, when I had my scan yesterday I would have been on stims four and a half days, can much change after this amount of days?  Do you think they will want to cancel?  I am so fed up and have been really upset, am running out of steam with all this!  Back tomorrow for another scan.

Can't bear the thought of cancelling, it will be hell having to face the annoying pg chav at work as it is! She won't shut the.... up about her pregnancy as it is!

Roozie congrats on the triplets!

Good luck to everyone going through treatment!

Hi Miranda, how's you?

Thanks

Jxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Jax - your E2 sounds good for only 4 and half days of stimms.  On my first cycle my E2 was 500 after 4 days of stimms and I got 6 eggs.  There is still plenty of time for your follies to even out.  Are you on the long or short protocol?  Hang on in there   

Beach - Hope you had a nice lunch and good shop    I agree with Mira re time to cycle - the holiday has relaxed you and put you in a good frame of mind.  The spring is a good time to cycle apparently, according to Zita-fertility-god-West!      

Mira - Oh I hope Bryony is feeling better - it's so worrying when a pet is ill - she's a little pickle for putting you through this angst.  Is she still drinking water?  May be she's on hunger strike as she doesn't want to move    I'm getting used to not having a full nights sleep now - I wake up 4/5 times for a wee and then I usually wake up for an hour or so at some point during the night with bad nausea.  After my few hours of not feeling sick last week, it's now worse than ever - had a big vomiting session yesterday morning which has resulted in broken veins all over my eyelids - making me look like I've been hitting the vodka!  I wouldn't mind but I've been living like a nun, in more ways than one, for the past 8 weeks!

Just been doing the touristy thing with friends of friends who are in HK for a few days - am exhausted now.  It's warmed up a lot here recently and I'm back in my birkenstocks - trouble is, now I need to sort out my toenails and get some varnish on them, so that will probably be my job for tonight - oooo, so rock 'n' roll!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Jax! (  only as I typed that did I realise what I was typing!)

I think in your position I might be tempted to get them to reduce your dose slightly for a few days, to let the follies simmer gently and let the smaller ones catch up and possibly let a few more develop. but I don't know how flexible your clinic is about these things.

You can't cancel with five follies!   You might find that fewer equal better quality too?

Besides, you'd have to go through the agonising build-up to a cycle again, and that's horrid.

Crossing my fingers for five top notch eggs!

Emma - I had the wee thing - and you're BOILING, too, the times you wake up! Ach, broken veins on your eyelids - that's a bit extreme!

Oo, for some warmer weather and to wear floaty things instead of layers and layers.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Roozie......You are a clever girl arent you?

                                         





Hello my lovelies,

away to walk dogs then will be back with an update....on those lovely ladies from last night....Im so glad I really only keep to my few buddies and dont really get involved in the politics, have a nice day everyone and catch later...xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I know what you mean about clothes...have been so used to wearing summer clothes on holiday and then yesterday I had to wrap up warm and couldn't find anything to wear.....grrr


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Rooz congrats      well done!!! Hope you are coping thank goodness you've got some help!! We need piccys when you can!!! 
Mir hows Brys bowls
Laura hope you are enjoying Brighton!
Beach think I feel like you today just got to get my head around the childless thing!!!! 
Em I feel like I've lived the last month like a nun but I'd love to live the next 9 like one!! Sorry you are feeling so yucky though 
Steph glad you enjoyed Cambridge 
Jen seems you two are feeling sad to sending you both 
Gab glad you enjoyed your nite 
Hi Jax still very early days an 5 would be fab!!
Hi to Niks,Inc,Pin,Odette,Sunshine Buggie and everyone I'm bound to have forgotton!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow - Roozie, I am new so don't know you, but congratulations and I really admire you for finding the time to manage to write that message!!! Hope you get back to being 100% ASAP.
Miranda - sorry your dog isn't well. I have 5 dogs and breed and train dogs for a living. I Love them all to bits and hate it when they are ill so I know how you feel.
Well the   has well and truly arrived, 2 days late (excitement over), back to plan A. Roll on stimming!!!

Speak soon
Cath


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry the witch arrived Cath but good luck with stimming! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Steph - Thank you for updating the list.  How are you feeling about starting now? prepared? I wish you both all the best.   I did not take my lap top with me as I am a nightmare with technical stuff.  Remember, when you are coming home from Turkey, not to walk through the x ray machines. Just say your pg or pat your stomach, they will pat you down themselves 

Roozie - Just wanted to say Congratulations on the arrival of your triplets. How special   

Beach - Glad you liked Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - I thought it was fun!  Regarding feeling healthy, I contemplated cancelling my cycle so many times, I was not prepared as my first 2 for some reason. I then had the flu whilst I starting D/Regging and was sick the whole way through this cycle with the flu . I then had cravings for junk food in Turkey (which is unlike me) and I was suffering from OHSS (fainting, swollen, throwing up). This is the cycle that worked strangely enough and I really did want cancel.  I hope you feel better about your decision soon 

Izzy Good luck with this cycle.  I was on the highest dose of 450 this cycle (never been on that dose before) Although I am delighted with my outcome. I only had 2 x 8 cell embryos on Day 3, the rest stopped growing, so I think it may have compromised the quality on the others??  Your Dr will know best 

Alegria - Hello  - Sounds like you had a fantastic holiday! Wising you all the luck in the work for this cycle. Good Luck!  

Merse - How is all with your niece now? How are you? 

Gabrielle - That ticker is going down 

Buggie - Hope all is well. If I can help with anything else, feel free to PM me.

Cath - Good Luck with Stimming Hun 

Linx Jax - They won't want to cancel Hun.  I had 4 eggs on my 2nd cycle and they did not have to cancel. Depending on the size of the big Follicle, they may leave this to keep growing (discard it) to prepare the others to grow as there are more of the same size. Good Luck tomorrow 

Hello to Paul, Jenny, Laura, Odette, SJC and anyone I have missed . . .

I have been well and truly spoilt and I have done no house work for weeks.  I must admit DH is doing Ok with it all. I have the odd headaches still and the very faint cramp (if you blink you miss it). I am eating like a piggy but I think that is because of the steroids I am on until 12 weeks. My BF mum died when I started my cycle and I could not go to the funeral as I was flying to Turkey. (I have known her since I was 3 and I should have been there ) anyway it was her birthday a couple of days ago so her sister sent me a baby pic of her and her mum and I have developed this bigger in black and white and I will send this to her for her b'dy. Hope she likes it and it doesn't make her too sad 

Last April 2007, I had my first failed IVF, I told a few people after. One of my friends who has 3 kids (always love them staying and for some reason _her_ having kids has never made me upset) Anyway after I told her about IVF she seemed more interested in the money we had/spending on IVF rather than our situation. In the conversation she even said she wished her situation was different  (My thoughts were, you started a family at 16 and we all make our choices!) Anyway she has been trying to get in contact with me recently. She has been ringing my DH number as she says she does not have mine.  To be honest IVF has toughened me up and I tried so hard with certain people and now I am no longer interested. Sorry for the ramble, should I ignore her? I have known her since I was 7. She is a nice person but I can not/will not forget the fact that I have not ever heard from her since March 2007 until now and considering what I told her  Just plain rude  especially as I was on the brink of depression, quit my job for a year and feel like we have been to hell and back . . . . And are now finally turning corner 

OK, Rant Over  

Have a lovely weekend and week everyone 

Sunshine
x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie for Lincs Jax - back for other personals later/tomorrow 

*Jax* - welcome to the thread, I have seen you before on the Multiple Cycles thread I think  - I agree with the others, you could maybe lose the big one if if keeps growing too fast but you still have plenty of time for the others, and maybe some hidden ones. On my second cycle I was told I had two follicles on a Friday, went to egg collection on the Monday and had 5 eggs retrieved - go figure!  Hang in there hon,  I personally would not want to cancel a cycle so long as there are a few follicles - there could be fantastic eggs in there, just not so many of them as you are used to.

I thought this link might help re fertility bloodwork: http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female - it says that by the time you reach trigger jab day, the e2 levels should be 200-600 per mature (18 mm) follicle. So yours are looking good! 

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle - I really hope it works for you this time    let us know how you get on 

Steph xx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks for the words of encouragement, you have made me feel a bit better, although still crapping myself over tomorrows scan!  This lark never gets any easier does it?!

Emma, congratulations on your pg, you must be thrilled!  I am on the long protocol.

Miranda, sorry to hear your doggy is poorly hope she gets better soon, it's a worry when our pets are ill isn't it. 

Sunshine, congrats to you too, re your friend, it is rude that she hadn't bothered to contact you and I can see why you would think, why should I bother, do you need or want her in your life? You know what it's like though, people get wrapped up in their own little worlds, is it possible she was just crap at understanding what you were going through at the time?  Some people have not got a clue how to deal with certain stuff.  I understand how you feel though, if someone sends me on the turn, then I find it hard to think of them in the same light!

Stephjoy, thanks for the info, yes I do remember you, good luck with your treatment in Turkey, I will keep all crossed for you!

Thank you all again for your support, it has helped and I have to think what will be will be, I am doing my best.  Have done sweet FA today, complete waste of a day but hey ho.

Love

Jxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Well wireless is still playing up oh dear...hope I can sort this laptop out before Turkey..... ....that was interesting about the xray machine , think it was sunshine that commented....at work I always hide from the xrays but you are right never thought of that at an airport...

Mir -  ...hope yr little doggy is feeling better...they are so part of the family..I get really sad when our dogs are poorly too....hope you are feeling allright too....xxxxx

Our other PG girlies....Ems, Nics and sunshine hope you are well....xxx.....(and lots of       for the other PUPO ladies soon to be ...... ...( I love that little smilie)

Merse - How are you my love...not long....PMA....    .....will yr ET be this week honey..thinking of you dont forget the brazil nuts..... 

Beach - my love how are you?....glad you had a nice time...did ALEX recover from lack of xbox... ...really missed you... 

Steph - My dear how are you....love the update....Im starving all the time right now, forgot that the pill does that do you..!!...really panicking about attire for turkey as clothes fit now JUST and worried that they are gonna be a wee bit tight during the stimms    ....etc...from what I remember put on weight last time.....dont laugh if I start wearing dh boxer shorts ok.....  

Laura - Hello hen, so what have you been up to then.,..have you decided the plan of action now.

LincsJax -  Welcome.....     

Cath -      

Izzy -       

Odette - come on PUPO.....nearly there......                    
 

Paul and Jen - big sloppy ones as always...just wanted to say I noticed on another thread about a couple that got zero fertilisation on one cycle but then went on to get a BFP on their next cycle so it can be done...hang in there.....     

ok who is left

laptop has just gone blank so posting this then will be back


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok contd...sorry if there is any spelling mistakes but dont want to preview and lose

Inc -  ...thinking of you.....

Buggie -        

Jenny - sure there is another one....      

Sammie -      

phew...!! sorry if ive missed anyone...



well night out was ok...but It was the politics thing again...and my op seemed to be a topic of discussion especially by the two dear ladies who were on maty leave....anyway...survived but got a bit of flack esp since my dh came and picked me up early...( I phoned him early secretly you see!)

anyway hope everyone is well....speak to you all soon...Im on 3 long days now....so maybe feeling a bit..... ....but will even just try and pop on and catch up ok....

thinking of you all......................         


P.S will be remembering you tomorrow at my local little church at my hospital, always pop in there just before my shift to have a word with the big man upstairs...xxxxx.... ....xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Roozie - huge congratulations on the triplets.  It is wonderful to hear! 

Cath - very sorry that AF arrived.   Keep going and look towards the stimming!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girlie's  How is everyone today Went out for a curry with DH last nite was lovely!
Started cyclogest this morn oh how I hate those things!!!
Anyway hope everyone has a good day we've got a fence panel down in the wind so trying to keep the dog from escaping!!!
xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations Roozie      All the best

Merse - I bet you can't wait until Thursday.  Sending you  

       

another five days to go!

odettexx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I’ve had a busy week last week. Got promoted to Senior Pensions Administrator and I am being seconded to Team Leader to cover my friend Katie’s matty leave…Yey!!!!! We went out on Saturday to celebrate and I drank far too much Red Wine   and I was really poorly all day yesterday.

Laura – Hiya matey. Not got any festivals booked yet this year, but we are going to a Hacienda revival night on Easter Sunday. Oh my god re-living my miss-spent youth!!

Gabs – Hiya, not long now then. How exciting!!  

Beach – Hello honey, did you have a lovely relax??  

Merse – Hope your niece and sister are ok. Not what you all need at the moment hey!!  

Odette – I am fine hun, raring to go again now. We’ve got our follow up this afternoon, so hopefully we’ll be able to find out when we can cycle again. Hang in there chicky, not long to wait now  Are you going to test early or just wait??  

Inc – Take that whole affair thing as a compliment, still got it kiddo, still got it!! Hope you are feeling a bit brighter. I have to admit that since I have started doing a lot more exercise my mood has lifted no end. I am feeling far more positive. Maybe it would work for you too, why don’t you join me and Sammie as gym bunnies xxx

Izzy – Welcome aboard xx

Alegria – Good luck matey  

Roozie –     Well done you. I am so pleased for you    Three beautiful babies all safe and well. I have been thinking about you loads recently. Hope you are feeling better soon matey and give all three wee ones a big kiss from me and here’s one for you  

Linc jax – Hang in there hun. Those follies can grow lots in the next few days   Mine were only 9mm at day 8, so they just kept me on the highest dose of Menopur for 14 days and they all grew to over 20mm. Don’t lose faith matey.

Mirra – How are you and Bob? 

Sunshine, Buggie, Cath J, Jennie & Paul, Em & Steph  

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Sarah -   for you follow up  

Merse - Oh the joys of the evil botty bullets and combined with last night's curry - Oooo, I'm glad I'm nowhere near you today  

Odette - How are you doing?  Got everything crossed for you    

Sunshine - Hang on in there - not long 'til your scan now  

Hello to the rest of the crew  

Been to the dentist today and all ok apart from one wisdom tooth that's decayed.  Dentist said he would wait until after I've had the baby (God, I wish I had his optimism!) before he takes it out.  I s'pose after labour, having a tooth extracted will seem like a breeze!  I also saw the hygienist for a scrape and polish and whilst she was doing her stuff she gave me an ipod to use so I wouldn't hear the sound of the machines/get bored!  Never got that in the UK!

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Sarah - Sorry, I forgot to say   on your promotion - well done lady


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Em

I am so sorry, just realised I forgot you on the personals....I am a dope. Thanks honey, at least somethings are going in the right direction for me. Lets hope my next cycle does too. I'll let you know what the doc says later on tonight xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Morning everyone  ,  just nipped on as OJ asleep.  Hope you all had a good weekend.

Rooze - well done on the safe arrival of your three little ones     I'm glad you've got lots of help lined up, its bad enough with one little one to look after.  Make sure you get looked after too.

Sarah - goo luck for your follow up and congrats on the promotion.  As a fellow pensions administrator, just whereabouts do you work in manchester and who for ??

Beach - DH took me to london for our first wedding anniversary to see Chitty chitty bang bang and i thought it was fab.  I still go on about it now  

Hi to Laura, Gab, Mir, Merse, emma, steph and everyone else.  I'm bound to have missed someone.

We had our 'family' portrait done on sat - can't wait to see the results. At least he took loads of piccies so there should be a few that are ok  


Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all.

Roozie!!!  You made my saturday night, Mirra texted me to let me know you and the wee ones were well and I was over the moon, I couldn't sleep I was so excited!  Cpngrats my love, strangley I was looking through some pics of triplets when I got the text which was very odd. I will PM you some ideas for getting some free help too.    Also you were in Portsmouth!! Thats were we had our night out... if we had know we could have brought you some bubbly down!!  

How the rest of you lovely ladies?

Jen - Welcome aboard... I'm a bit between plans too.  

Odette - Over half way!  

Steph - I think I may get a sony.  Lots of peeps seem to think they are good.

Sarah - Yeah I'm just deciding what festivals I may do... I'm thinking of Lovebox, Big Chill and Bestival... can't afford all three though.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Hows doggy now?

Merse - Well how you feeling?  Not long now.  

Emma - Hows you?

Gab, beach, Nicks, and the rest f the gang hello!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

As for me, Had a fab weekend, shattered now though, went to brighton and then had to rush back to meet tim in London to see mate in band and go SO drunk I was grooving away and oh my I'm suffering today.  I'm still n bed!

So glad I'm off work today weather is rubbish!  

Hope your all good and having nice day.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura are you enjoying your week off? x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have loads of jobs to do but still recovering from my hectic weekend.  I'm bsing lazy and really have lots to do!!  

Hows you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm lonely!  Where are you all?

Right I'm just trying to work out dates for my IVF, I have the last week in April already booked off so could just tag another week on the end. But Tim won't take it all off which means first week I'll be all on my own.  Which if I'm honest scares me.  Any of you girls ging to be out there then?  I think you will all be home by then.    What should I do, really feel its either this or cycle on London?

XX


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm here Laura 

About your IVF cycle - you have to do what's right for you.

There are disdvantages and advantages - note them down  ie

travel, time etc

don't worry, relax a little you don't want to start stressed before you even start your cycle 

odettex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Odette,

Hows you doing... gone completly crazy yet?  Are you boob prodding yet?

hat eminds me I should have a look at where you went they sounded good... do they do a package or do you have to sort out all the hotel youself.

Maybe I'll go and have a nose at it now.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

The first week I was very negative  but this week I quite positive, my boobs have been tender for a week now but it could be the drugs.  I've only had cramping one night. I'm going with the flow and just hoping that AF doesn't arrive before Friday.

The clinic I went to was [email protected] and it gave me my best result yet in the sense that it went really smoothly and I produced double the eggs I normally produce.  I haven't anything negative to say about them. 

Are you thinking of Turkey then?

You have to sort out your own accomdation etc - I will send you my costss in about 5 minutes.

odettexx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

I did a short low stimms protocol in Barcelona
75 units of Menopur and 75 units of Gonul for 12-14 days
Orgalutran for 4-7 days.
Produced 5 eggs(never have produced more than 2), all fertilised, two good enough to put back

Cost of total drugs - about £500-600 becuase of the lower dosage which really helps!
Scans and blood tests in London £500

Clinic IVF costs (3,500 euros) £2,600 plus extra scans and bloods brought it up to £3,000

Hotel and flights £700-£1000 really depends on where you stay and what day you fly 

I think all in all it comes to about £5,000

You can either do scans and blood tests in UK and then fly over for a scan and trigger, or fly out on the first scan but of course much higher accomdation costs.

The clinic is clean and very modern.  Not busy, no long queues of people and I received the best care so far.

odettex

ps please bear in mind that this was my experience and so I can only speak for myself.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks odette,  thats really helpful.  I love Barcelona.

I really just want to get going and have  plan, gonna try to pin Tim down to something later.. drives me mad tip toeing around him!

Its amazing you got so many eggs this time when you on such a low dose... really seems to be the latest discovery!

I'm thinking positive things for you!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Laura

Try talking to Tim about maybe taking some time out if you need it for tx aboard.

odettexx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - good luck .... Thinking of you...
'
Sarah - sounds like a good idea... Will try....  Skipped my yoga tonight as didn't sleep well but will try to skip my rope before bed .... Think will take the affair thing as compliment, albeit somewhat embarassing... Didn't tell dh as he would be really upset ...Hate to have guilty little secrets like that...


Hello to everybody else... Hope you are well chicks...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies....just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is well...

...well done swinny....

Odette -         

Hello to all the rest of PR team....feel pwired so wil catch up with you all tomorrow....ttfn..xxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all - especially to all the new people!!!
I haven't been on for a while, but seem to have missed so much stuff. I will reread it all and do personals later!
Well AF finally came 5 days late (again) so am scanning and blood testing tomorrow. Having a slightly manic time trying to arrange things (I guess that is the difference with doing it abroad?) Keep having a lack of needles.  Now I am having worries about stimming - I just don't get the menogon thing - how to mix and where EXACTLY to jab? All the instructions are foreign - Dr. did it over the phone today - but where is the upper quadrant on your buttock   DH is away and there is only so far you can reach    sorry TMI
Well I will just have to see if I am ready to stimm and then worry about practicalities tomorrow. I have also read that it is bloody painful  ouch 
Anyway - be back later -
  to all and   to all those people needing it!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Buggie,

You can also use the gluteal muscles in your leg hun for Intra muscualr injections I used to use these for my Gestone until dh got the hang of them and started stabbing my buttocks... .....but only thing is yr leg will ache after a couple and youll get stiff legs...so would only do this if you are worried about the position..., it might just do while dh is away and he can stab your bottie when he gets back... ....You can also give Intra muscular injections in yr arm aswell honey ......remember where the school nurse used to give you a tetanus.

If you are in any doubt honey, please please...try and maybe see your practice nurse or pop in to your local health clinic, Im sure they would rather you do that than have you struggle at home...if they dont help you then send them to me.... .....

Before you inject also rub the area too so that it gets a bit warm,...its not so painful then and also helps with absorption...also when you inject dont forget to draw back the syringe a little bit to make sure there is no blood then slowly inject.

Change the needle after you have drawn up from the glass ampule so you are injecting yourself with a fresh needle..where do you live anyway in hampshire...do you live near me God honey I feel so sorry for you Id do it for you honey if i could I really would.

Hope this helps..xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello gals!

Just a quickie, as I'm off to bed.

Buggie - I'd do what gab says and go to your surgery, where the nurse can do it, or A&E - I heard of someone in a similar position going to A&E for one jab and them telling her to come back each day! I think it was A&E anyway - perhaps minor injuries?
The quadrant - now, if you imagine your buttock divided into four, it's the upper bit nearest your hip rather than your spine. Say you clench your muscles, you get that dip between hip and bum muscle - go straight in to the side of the muscle at 90 degrees. I found freezing it helped a lot!

Odette - you're sounding good and positive! Not long now till test day - are you doing sneaky early ones?

Hi L! Whoo! Sounds like you have a summer of partying planned. So is this week when the kitchen is finished? Just flip a coin for the tx - and do what it says - STOP PREVARICATING !!!!  
Doggy's dried up a bit - was weeing red from her bum yesterday morning, but she ate some egg yolk and seemed to get a bit better, then had nice brown poo later! TMI? Me?

Hi gab! How are you? Looking forward tyo your hols?

Emma - hello! Agh, the tooth sounds baaaad. I keep meaning to book a check-up, but hate dentists, despite not even having a filling!

Merse - Em's right - curry AND botty bullets? Will you not shoot them out and do DH a mischief?  

Sarah - congrats on the promotion! Superb!

Right - I'm off. I'll be back tomorrow after another day at the laugh factory.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

So have we all survived the storms today?

Well I've had a busy day, only left the house to go the shop but other than that been doing jobs that have needed doing for ages and a fun packed day tomorrow planned too... Starting with new tyres for the car (did I say my tyre burst when driving down to Brighton?? then hair dressers then smear test... oh what a fun day!Will also get my pill hopefully when i have my smear done.  Asked Tim what we doing about IVF as fed up pussy footing about around him and he said we will make a decision after his interview friday..    But I've been proactive and emailed my boss to ask for time off from the 24th to 10th May.  If I get I will let Jinemed know and go on my own for 1st week and tim will come for last 10 days.  Bit scared but just need to do it!  

Buggie  - Is this the menogen?  Is that like menopur? As the others have said sure you can get the practice nurse to do your jabs for you?  

Mirra - Glad doggie is bit better... all sounds a bit nasty!  Oh and Kitchen is being delivered on the 31st, I am starting to take out the cupboards etc this week.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda - no I'm even thinking about testing early, I don't even want to know even on testing day (Friday) as I have to work the week-end and have end of term shows and I just couldn't cope with any bad news.  I might even call on Monday to get the results.  However I am flying out to Barcelona for on Monday for a 10 day break and so won't be with hubby if its not good news.  Not sure what to do, the timing of the test is not ideal.

Am not so positve this evening - have a migraine - which is what I sometimes get just before my period, so am getting worried now. 

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I got the worst migraines ever when I was preg.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone
Gabs/ mirr/ ophelia and everyone else thanks for all your helpful suggestions!! 
I think I might be paying local nurses a visit!!!
It seems that it is more like the outer top of you bottom?   There is a kind of diagram on dr malpinis website - but the models bum doesn't look like mine (unfortunately!) 
I forgot some of you were medically inclined!! I have to say its a bit scary without someone showing you!!  A bit like pin the tail on the donkey 
Anyway - I will let you know later howI get on


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - I am so glad your dog is better.  Dogs are the best - Hornby the handsome hound has kept my sister going since she had her bad FSH result!

Odette - I am thinking of you and really hope for a BFP on Friday...

Thanks all for everything you post here - I spoke to my sister last night and I know she can't bear talking about all this (as you know she starts her very first IVF when her next mini-AF starts) so it is really helpful that I have found out enough from you that she doesn't have to detail some things.  It sounds silly, but her voice started cracking when she began talking about what the short protocol was and it was really good that I knew already from you guys so she didn't have explain it and we could try and talk about more positive things.  I think she feels like she's been written off before she even starts....  It must be really hard to listen to all the negativity.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OK - me again. As you know I am having tests done because of my sister's high FSH and possible premature menopause - she is only 38.

My test results for the past 2 cycles are all over the place and I am confused and, truth be told, more than a little annoyed!

last month:

FSH: 4.1 (fine)
inhibin B: <15 (abnormally low; needs to be >45)
AMH: 1.6 ng/ml (was told at doctor's appointment this is within normal but lower end - their "norms" are about 1.2-9.2 and, for anyone using the other scale, it's about 11 on the pmol scale)

this month:

FSH: 7 (again fine)
inhibin B: 52 (oh goody, I've suddenly leapt into the realms of normal)
AMH: 0.4 (only to fall right out again.... 2.856 on the pmol scale and I am suddenly menopausal)

The second month I also had a antral follcile count done which was absolutely fine according to the nurse. She also said my ovaries were normal sized.

Oestradiol also fine: 28 pg/ml so no worries about suppressed FSH. My LH:FSH ratio was also fine.

I am seeing the doctor again on Thursday morning. The nurse admitted my results were extremely unusual - usually AMH is stable and it correlates with FSH.

To be honest I don't know what to think here. I was told that AMH and inhibin B were NOT supposed to fluctuate but they seem to with me! I am beginning to become an extreme sceptic on both these tests.

I strongly expect the doc to tell me to get tested AGAIN. However, I cannot keep trotting back to the clinic every month for yet more ambiguity. I will see what she has to say on Thursday, but this seems utterly insane and I frankly do not trust those two tests anymore.

Any thoughts?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Morning ladies

Feeling terrrible today - 

migraine still here, feel naseous, temperature up and keep going to the toilet for number 2's.

I'm normally like this just before my period - I guess I'm not holding out for a positive outcome now.

I'm just happy I got the chance to do one more IVF (with own eggs), that's all -  

odettex


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girlies

Everything went really well at our follow up. Yey!!! My consultant said that he'd been amazed at my level of response after all the shenanigans at St Mary’s and was glad that we'd stuck to our guns about not going down the Donor Egg route. He said that our Embryo's were Grade 2 and so everything was great. He also said that Paul has super sperm, which obviously went down well with Paul. He swaggered out of the clinic with a big beam on his face. 
We have to go back to have my hormone levels checked next week when my AF arrives and FSH permitting we'll be able to cycle again mid April.

Pin – I work for BUPA in Salford Quays. Who do you work for? Such an exciting life being a Pensions Administrator…not!! 

Laura – I am still suffering from Saturday night so I totally sympathise. Is great fun doing the drinking, but I don’t half pay for it afterwards!!

Inc – Sounds like a plan. No use in upsetting DH when nothing is going to happen. He’s a cheeky monkey though this other fella, just re-read your posts about him introducing you and DH. Off to Yoga tonight and then a swim. Been a bit naughty food wise this week and its my week before AF so I am ravenous.

Buggie – I am really feeling for you, it must be awful not feeling confident about how to do your injections. I am sorry can’t be any practical help to you as I’ve never done those type of injections. Hopefully some of the others can help.

Mirra – PREVARICATING….good word, I like it. How’s the little doglet??

Odette – I like Laura also had evil migraines when I was pregnant. Hang in there.Big   coming your way sweetie  

Little Jenny – Give your sis a big cuddle from us.

Hi Steph, Nicks, Rooz, Sunshine, Cath J, Emma, Beach and everyone else that I’ve missed.

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Odette  

you just never know so hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Odette -    stay positive - pregnancy symptoms are very similar to pg symptoms   

LittleJenny - I'm sorry, I can't help you with the AMH question.  I've only ever had it tested once and as far as I'm aware it's not supposed to fluctuate.  I suppose it blows the theory that AMH doesn't flucutate.  Have you googled it?  I'll do it in a mo and see what it comes up with.  All your other results are good for an old bird  

Sarah - Fantastic news about your FU and great that you can cycle again so soon.  Sending you lots of    for your blood tests next week    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Emma - I have googled it and come up with all sorts of different studies so I don't feel any the wiser.  They all seem to say that AMH doesn't fluctuate which is what makes it easier to work with. Because of this there are zippo studies on fluctuating AMH, what it might mean etc.  Also, there are some studies which say that inhibin B and AMH perform similar functions so maybe I just need one to be normal a month!  

I see the doctor for my follow up consultation on Thursday morning so I'll see what she has to say.  My own view is that, if these 2 tests are not supposed to fluctuate, then I simply cannot trust my results because they are clearly showing significant fluctuation!  I will hear my doctor out but I don't think I can face yet another month of tests unless she can convince me of their reliability.  I know AMH and inhibin B are hard tests to perform so I suspect I'll take some convincing....

I love the way I've plunged into menopause in a month!

Sarah - so glad to hear your news!  Well done for sticking to your guns!


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello ladies

This is my first post on FF. Can I join in this thread? Laura told me about it on the EP Trust message board (thanks Laura).  I definitely think I qualify as a poor responder as you should be able to see from my signature (if I managed to put it in properly as I'm a bit of a novice at message boards!). At our last IVF I managed 3 eggs on a whopping dose of 450 mg of Gonal F and none of them fertilised. 

We think we're going to have one very last go at IVF in April (my knees are already knocking at the prospect) and I could really do with talking to some ladies that know first hand the blind terror of a first scan...

Thanks in advance.

Liza


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Well here goes - I hope I don't miss anyone but there are so many to remember now!
Rooz WOWOWOW Fantastic congratulations - you little star!!!!   
Emma good to hear all is well
Mirr thanks for your help on injections - hopefully I'll manage 
Nicks hello
Swinny good news on the follow up
Little Jen - Strange about your results - but you seem to have a good outlook- I hope you find out soon!
Hello other Jen and Paul - good to see you've posted!
Gabs - thanks for the advice - I may well be asking again!!!
Steph and Luara and Inc and Beach 
Merse good luck with HRT 
Odette  
I am sure I have clearly missed People off so a big hellooooo to them too

Sunshine - do i remember rightly that you had trouble getting hold of drugs and things from your cycle? It may be me getting confused  BUT I have to say I have had a slightly frantic day!

Went for bloods and scans.... hospital knew nothing of my blood test and couldn't test without the right form.... so spent hours looking. No form. No one to contact as relevant people weren't at work yet - 10am. Finally managed to get hold of relevant secretary/ doctor and cleared blood test. Ran up the road for scan by which time I was late. Doctor wasn't really fertility cycle minded - more pregnancy - and was very text book - back to original hospital to pick up prescription for syringes and needles for stim drugs - which were missing.... went to hospital pharmacy - they don'y do needles and syringes.... went to another 3 chemists... no needles and syringes and treated with suspicion to say the least!! 

Rang hospital and said what am I supposed to do? They got rather rude and said wasn't their prescription good enough? Finally found a really helpful girl on Regent street pharmacy. She looked at the drugs - but instructions in Turkish!!! Then phoned the drug company to ask what needles I needed, who said that they stopped making it a year ago and how have I got it? .... Anyway to cut an extremely long story short - there was a specialist pharmacy on Wigmore street - got 15 syringes with blue needles attached. I hope this is right as I appear to have been on a wild goose chase. I am glad I persevered in London as no one round here would have had a pharmacy big enough to give out needles!!! 

Moral of story is - for all of you doing abroad IVF - do the whole thing abroad - trying to coordinate drugs, scans and bloods and then get these sent to correct doctor and find results is a minor nightmare!!!! Seriously doubted what i was doing today 

Having said that Dr ertan is lovely when you finally manage to speak to him and goes out of his way to get in contact with you if there is a problem! It's a shame all the people around him didn't share in this!!!

Sorry to rant and rave but DH is away and no one to moan to


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Bugle - sorry you had such a hassle with things.  Must be very stressful on top of everything else.

Deep breaths and stay calm!


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Me again - sorry to butt in, but just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their support (Miranda and Laura especially).  I feel like a bit of a fraud now for coming here on Friday night, but after being told that I had 4 tiny folies at my scan, I was really down.  However, I had my 2nd scan today and now have 13 good sized follies.     

One thing that I will say, is that I have been having acupuncture for the last week (3 sessions - 1 every 2 days) and it has helped enormously, so I would really recommend it if you haven't tried it already??

Anyway, thanks again - I will let you know how it all goes.  Wishing everyone every success in their journeys.  Odette, stay strong, the pains you are experiencing are VERY normal in the 2ww!   

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quickie... internet has been down all morning!    Well just checked my emails and my leave from work has been oked and Turkey have booked me in!!   I am off on the 24th, just need to book flights tonight and then I'm done!  OMG!!!  Oh must remember to tell Tim tonight!!    I will be ok in Turkey on my own won't I?  I'm a sophisticated independent woman!!??

Anyway back for pesonals later i have a smear test booked for 4.30!  Oh the joy!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Sorry not posted for a bit - the usual ailments   Belly ache/bladder pain kept me awake all Sun night - just when I thought I'd be going to work on mOn! Anyway Gp sent me to the hosp to get checked out - treated like a VIP there (its where I worK!) and all seems fine. Have got sick note now for 2 weeks so that's me done til A/L and matty leave kick in   
Feel so much better already now I'm a lady of leisure!  

Rooz - great news!   We were all slighly worried. You will be a busy mum now - enjoy it  
LilJ - I wouldn't worry anymore or get anything else done until you are trying to conceive. You would need to try naturally anyway first. None of these tests are definitive as you've sussed out by now.   good luck to you sis   
Bugle - hope you've sorted out your buttock business now. You should be OK with a blue needle but depends how well padded your botty is!  
Odette - hang in there hun   I have had some cracking headaches when preggers. Boobs still sore? 
Swin - great news on FU - I'm sure next time will be the one for you  
Ems - 10 weeks and counting! Hope all well
Gabs - not long now hun - I'm getting excited!
Izzy - well done - time to leave our thread!    Only joking - I wish you all the best   
Francie - welcome   Hope next time is the one for you. You might want to check out the DHEA info - it might help. We'll all help too!   Were you LP or SP?
LB - Its a positive step to book the leave. You'll be fine in Turkey hun - you're a big girl   and hopefully about to get bigger!  
Steph, Inc, MIrra, Beach, Pin, Sunshine, buggie,Merse - hello you girls!
Love to all  
Nicks


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Nicki - I needed to be told that and I think you are right!

I must confess I am off to the Z West clinic though since I think there is a lot more I could be doing lifestyle wise to prepare for if/when I finally get to the time of ttc.  I am underweight, drink too much and stress too much!  I may as well deal with that since I can't do anything about my advancing age! 

Izzie - I am thrilled to hear about your response; marvellous news!! 

LauraB - not long to wait; it must be great to have booked!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Liza – Hello and welcome to Team PR  
I know exactly where you are coming from about the terror of the first scan. DH and I have had 2 ectopics and then 2 cycles abandoned due to poor response, so when we had our “lets put this to bed” cycle in January 08, at each and every one of my scans I was having kittens. It was so scary. I am so sorry that your eggs didn’t fertilise. I was lucky in that respect, but not lucky enough to achieve our much wanted pregnancy from it.
We are cycling in April 08 again (hopefully around the 12th if my AF settles down) so we might be cycle buddies.
Its extremely scary but I am really raring to go again now.

Little Jenny - I agree with Nicks, leave it alone until you have to. Worrying about these things can have an adverse affect on your hormone levels too. Just try to look after yourself and hopefully IF is not something that will affect you when you start ttc xx

Buggie – You have had a mare of a day honey. Get your feet up and have a nice big glass of FSH medicine (Red Wine) xx

Laura – Oh my god  Well that’s fast work, from not knowing where you were going or what you were doing , you’re off in less than 2 weeks. Go on girl, you don’t mess about!!! Great news and I hope this is the one for you honey  

Nicks – Thanks matey. I hope so too   Nice to think that you’ve got time to relax a bit now before our little princess arrives. I am glad as you’ve been through the mill a bit recently  
Good news about Roozie hey! We can stop panicking now.

Izzy - Great news about your follie count xx

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Sorry I should have put the 24th April!!    So 6 weeks, which is fine.  But yeah just having some time off work to organise things was what I needed, my head was too full up and Tim wouldn't take the lead.  Well I obviously have to run it by him when he gets home but hopefully he will be fine with it.  Shame I couldn't get there a little earlier so I would have some company.  

Nicks - Oh you lucky thing, just sitting about and knitting booties from here on in!  Lucky ole thing!!

Izzy - Great follie count hope all continues to go well for you.

Liza - Welcome aboard!    

Merse - Where are you?  I need my hair sorting out.. had a terrible cut today, serves me right for not going into London to see my normal man!!  Not long now!! 

Bugs - Glad you got it sorted in the end.  

Roozie -     Hows the gang!

Odette - PUPO!!!  

Lil Jen - Good Luck when you start trying.  We all think wine is better than Zita on here mind!!! 

Beach - Hows the tan now??

Steph - You ok chicky?

Who have i missed??

Well smear test was fine and got the pill too so all organised now!  

I've had such a productive day today, new tyres on the car, hair cut (terrible cut though), visit to my sister at lunch and then smear test and pill and just about to have a sit down for half an hour and then starting on the kitchen cupboard clear out!! Busy busy busy!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - sorry to hear about your terrible haircut!  These things can be so distressing!

And don't worry - I have already put on my Zita form that, while I am happy to make some changes, I will dot cut out all alcohol nor will I turn into one of those people you dread going out to dinner with because everything on the menu is prohibited.

Sister a bit low again today - I suppose it must come and go.  Some days she is quite upbeat.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

Good on you girl  - so happy that you have made your decision.

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LilJen - Yeah I must admit thats pretty normal, I'm having an up day (which is normally around when I ov!) but can get really down just before AF arrives.  But the girls on here can sort you out, we all take in turns to drag eachother out of the pit of darkness!!  Shame your sis isn't ready t come on board... its been a life saver for me but saying that everyone is different!

I have a Zita book and I pick out the bits I want to do (like insisting I must not do anything during stimms and 2ww!  ) But I ignore the bits that say no booze!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Odette, I think I just needed to get something in, as I say need to run it by tim when he gets home but its booked with my work and the hospital now!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

theres not much he can do now is there   he's gonna have to fit in around you now. 

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ops!    Well flights are not booked, he said he is fine with it so long as he doesn't have to take 3 weeks off work as he (fingers crossed) will have just started a new job but we will find out Friday hopefully, if he doesn't get it then he'll prob want to get away so I won't book the flights til next week.  If not may all work out ok anyway as I'm sure I'll be fine on my own and then the pussy cats won't be home alone for such a long time either.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Have not been around much lately, been busy and really bad cold, oh and AF arrived today   .

Will try to post more wants I feel more like myself again.

Nicole


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey! So much yakking! I've read through and will have to again, as it all promptly dropped out of my brain!

Laura - whoo! Can't believe you've organised it! Hooray! I'm sure there'll be someone going out there then - try and persuade Paul and Jen to go! (Go on you two - you need a holiday...)

Sorry about your hair - how irritating. I've got somewhere that cuts and straightens mine for £4.50! But I've had enough bad cuts in my time to know how poo it is. Couple that with a smear and voila! Lovely day.

Lil Jen - oo, Zita - scary! Can't you just eat some lard and cut down to just one bottle of wine a day?   Is it really not that simple? Remember - most of her name is made up of the word Zit. That has to tell you something!  
Now, I've done your sums, and they've given you the wrong one of the ng/pmol. To get the other result you need to times the other by 7.4. Guess what you get if you times 0.4 by 7.4? Yup, 1.6. So your AMH hasn't moved at all. I know that's horrible, but at least you know you can actually rely on that figure - and as you can see from my sig it doesn't mean you're dead!

Nicks, you lucky, lucky... What I wouldn't give to be signed off. People were so rude to me today, and after about the third rudeness I just went out the door and burst into tears! Fricking winkers, the lot of them.

Iz - you're not a fraud! You were just doing what we all do and having a bit of a flid at your first scan - easy done! Now, eggy pants, good luck for your cycle...

Buggie - I had a nightmare with getting stuff here, too - fortunately my local clinic gave me some needles - the chemist made me feel like a right druggie!

Hi Liza! Welcome to the thread. Hopefully they'll do things differently this time and get a better response and fertilisation rate.  

Odette - have some womb juice and try to think positive. It's all been so promising - you just never know.

Anyhoo, kisses to the rest of you - I'm off to cook tea!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening sweetpea!
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi are you feeling Mir   sounds like you've had a similar day to me x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear - you and all? Bloody winkers - I wish they'd all just realise they could get away with having TINY PENISES if only they were nicer. Sigh.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine were woman though .....


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my free hour of the week     OJ is in bed, although not asleep, and DH has just gone to play football.

Hi Beach & Mir

Laura - yes you did forget someone    I'm glad things are moving for you again,  if i could come and hold your hand i would.

Sarah - good news on your follow up.  I work for Mercer in central manchester, although i now work on  installing new pension schemes so i'm a 'Business Analyst'  - sounds good eh?    

Nicki - lady of leisure   make the most of it.

I'm not sure if OJ is teething or not but we seem to have the screaming habdabs every night about 5 pm,  she has a lot of wind too (just like her father), and it really hurts her, so that doesn't help either.  Tomorrow i am off to visit DH's work again with OJ, depending on the weather as the north west is supposed to get the worst of the storm tonight and he is based in Preston.  This will be the 2nd visit to DH's work and i havn't been once to my work - Sarah does that tell you what i think of it   

Hi to everyone else   

Pin x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello everybody....

So many of you now... difficult to remember and brain is v. old and malfunctioning...

Odette - hang in there... and hope for the best...   

Laura - well-done for orgainsing it all...

sarah - excellent that the f-up was so positive and you are ready to hit the road again... Good on you...You deserve a good result .... Good you have got such a fighting spirit....You go girl...    

Mir - shame on all the 'winkers' in your office...  HOpe you feel better ...

Emma - how are you?  Hope not too sick...

Nick - can we see the bump pic?  

Gab - hope you are getting ready for Turkey... ARe you there at the same time with Laura?  

I 'm trying to get back to normality... Find it almost hard to believe that I am living through all this ...It feels like out of body experience... Can't believe I am talking about myself....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all

Just a quickie - Laura fab news about IVF 

Mirr I sympathise with you - some people are just unbelievable.  

Hi Inc - good to hear from you again

Hello to gabs steph merse beach emma swinny lil jen jen and Paul nicks and Nicki odette and sunshine and pin - and anyone who I have not mentioned  We need to count the total number of PR's so that I don't forget anyone.

Can anyone help with needles again.... basically I got blue needles - which weren't long enough to suck up all the drugs from the bottom of the vial. Do you think I need longer ones, and should I be using different needles to mix and inject?  Also how do you know if you have injected in the right place... I tried but think I may have missed - I tested for blood and there was none, but not sure I got muscle


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry to have been AWOL - was DH's 39th birthday yesterday and have been helping him to celebrate! 

Have also had a bit of to and fro-ing with Ugur re where we will be staying - found out yesterday he can't get us into the Gonen for the entire duration of our stay and we are negotiating alternatives at the moment - not quite there yet but am sure it will all be sorted soon!  Think Gab has had similar problem - *Gab* I phoned and left you a message - hope he has come back to you with a solution 

Flights are now booked and I am suddenly really aware that there's not much time left  - need to sort out all sorts of stuff like buying some suitcases etc (Matalan here I come!) - have not been abroad for last years - DH and I have always backpacked but I won't be wanting to lift anything heavy once I'm PUPO  so suitcases with wheely bits it'll be! Backpacks maybe a bit scruffy for turning up at a 4-star hotel anyway! 

*Miranda* - when you was on the pill I seem to remember you having some weird symptoms which made you stop the DHEA - what were they? - I have felt a little odd the last couple of days - keep getting slightly dizzy/whirling feeling in my head, like I've just stepped off a fairground ride  Nothing major and definitely not anything near fainting - maybe low blood pressure? 

Gotta dash off now as am cooking dinner - bangers & mash - yum!  will try to get back for personals later or tomorrow if I am too flaked 

Bye for now 

Steph xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi bugle

I don't think you need different needles but maybe you just tilt the vial? I think that's what I did for my first IVF. Took me a bit to figure out how to do it without air bubbles, but I got there in the end, it get's easier, promise!   Where did you inject?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, you do need different needles to suck the stuff up, Buggie - you need the pink ones or similar - they are thicker - then you swap the needles over to inject.

Steph - I began to have trouble sleeping and was irritable too - the two hormones just didn't mix for me!

Inc - you'll get there eventually. You need a wee bit of understanding from DH and you'll get there.

Pin - I'm so looking forward to being busy with something that actually means something!

Beach - women huh? Stoopid lady dogs....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra & Beach - So who's upsetting you ladies then?    Let me have there names!  I hate crying at work but do it far too often!

Buggie - Yes as M said you need a long needle to suck it up and then a little one to inject... I have both sorts in the cupboard.. can you get some from the pharmacy?  I can post what I have in the morning if any help?

Pin -    Sorry dear!  How could I forget the mother of the 1st PR babe!     

Steph - Wish Paul Happy B'day!!!  

Paul and Jen - So you coming Turkey with me?  You need to book the flight for the 24th April.. ok?    I don't mnd being a gooseberry... so long as you don't snog eachother all the time!!  

Oh shamless in a mo... but not done pots from dinner yet.. oh the dilema's I have to face!!  I had veggie bangers and that mash with cabbage and onion in, loads of frids onions and gravy... Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, I'd love to name them but that would be libellous! The whole world would know what titchy tiny willies they had, and then they would sue!  

Laura - you'd better know this too now you're on your way to the Jin, but it's not a little needle to inject in the ****! It's HUGE. Two-and-a-half inches long, and fat, so it can spear your muscle. So avoid the menagon and go for menopur!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm having Gonal F!    I've just been on the Jinemed threads and freaked myself out.  Is Istanbul ok?  I'm worrying now about going on my own.  Is it really dangerous?  I'm scared of the injections too.... oh I'm having a freak out!!! Anyone there to calm me down?  Some people really hated it there.... oh god what am I doing!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph you up?!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura hon  have PM'd you - sorry I only just saw your message am up for another 10 mins or so (falling asleep over my comp!) if you are still up and need me!

Steph xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

morning! hope everyone is well.


Still have that blasted headache and feeling very sick and hot.
 hope it's to do with PG not AF 

odettex


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody 

Thanks for such nice words of welcome.

Laura (and others going to Istanbul) - just to say I spent a week on holiday there by myself a few years ago and it was fine to be a girl alone.  There's some great sights to see if you're up for a bit of distraction and some good cafes to mooch around in.  There's also a whirling dervish school that does public performances. They are incredible - men doing trance like, graceful spinning on one foot for ages to the most beautiful music.  Let me know if interested and I'll send you more details.

Miranda - I LOVE your take on Zita West's name.  I went to her "womb room" for acupunture after my first IVF ET and was agog at all the articles in the waiting room "I ate only spinach during my pregnancy on Zita's advice.  My baby never cried and is now a brain surgeon, aged 4."

Sunshine, just to share something with you after your post about your friend.  I got dropped like a hot potato by two really old and good friends after they became pregnant.  It was so upsetting and I can still cry about it.  My theory is that they were both assuming that I would one day get pregnant and actually manage to keep the pregnancy. Then they would get in touch again and we could all laugh and play together in the happy motherhood club.  But until that day, my failed treatment and lost pregnancies were just a bit too awkward.  But of course that hasn't happened yet. And if it does  I'll actually prefer to share by joy with the friends who stood my me when I was crying and shouting about the unfairness of it all and trying to work out how to pay for the next round of treatment.  I hate to loose old friends but I can't forget the pain these two have caused. Anyway, I don't want to assume that this is what you friend is thinking or advise you what to do.  I just wanted to share that.  

Sorry not to know everybody and their stories yet but am trying to get my head round it.  

Later today I might do a long post about my treatment history and where we are know.  Feel free to skip it.

Oh and I can't get smileys to work on my posts but I haven't got the no smileys box ticked.  Can any one advise me?  Am I just being dumb?

Liza xxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Odette

Just to say I got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.  

Liza xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Francie - Morning! when you click on reply is there not a row of smileys above the text box?? You just click on them - you have to have a space after the last character you typed. Looking forward to reading your history!  
Odette - what can I say - these days are the worst few.   Hang in there - there is really no way of knowing until you POAS or have AF.    How many days post EC are you now?
Nicks


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Miranda & Laura  Do you think that's why I had so many problems with air bubbles or have I just forgotten that I changed needles ?   
How I never did myself an injury...  it's a miracle   thank god I got pre-filled syringes now!

Good morning everybody


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nikki

What's POAS.  Ec was 27th March, so this is (day 14) but day 12 after ET .

odettex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

odette said:


> Nikki
> 
> What's POAS. Ec was 27th March, so this is (day 14) but day 12 after ET .
> 
> odettex


Hi odette

POAS means Pee On A Stick.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Minxy

thanks 

I know you from another thread - where do you normally post?

nice to hear from you?

odettexx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

I am back! Had to take a bit of a backseat for a while.  STarted back at work after a year home with little one.

Well...my one follicle that turned into one egg that turned into one embryo that kept growing with doubling betas is no more.  Had a m/c a few weeks ago.  But I'm back and hopeful!  

Before, I was on long protocols 450 PUregon etc etc. Well, I'm now doing a short Cetrotide protocol: 450 Menopur per day and two Clomid tablets per day. Started yesterday.  Hope is eternal.

Weird thing.  Last night I went to be and my coccyx (tailbone) started killing me.  I can hardly move without being in pain today.  Has anyone else had this as a side effect of Clomid?  It is probably unrelated but thought I'd check!

Glad to be back with you all...


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

terry

so sorry   

good luck with your next cycle 

odettef


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

odette said:


> Minxy
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Hi again

I'm a Moderator for several boards (this IVF one, Complementary Therapies and also Voting board) so post all over the place !!!! 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Terry -sorry about your m/c. But the good thing is you can get pregnant and maybe a different protocol will do the trick...

Guys - I was so happy to see a smiley face on my digital this morning... Old body is still doing sth.. . 
I may not even cycle again, but was so happy to see that I am still ovulating...

Had an argument with dh last night. We are bickering again and I can't see how it can help us. DH is dead frightened of donor egg methinks hence the arguments.... He also said that we can't have both a cycle with own eggs and donor egg cycle due to finances... So, I have to choose... 

*edited by Moderator


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - sadly my AMH has collapsed in the space of a month.  First 0.4 x 7.4 is 2.96 not 1.6 and second it was the same lab etc. and I know they give the result in ng not pmol.  My result of 1.6 was 11.84 - not fab but ok-ish.  0.4 is dire. I have armed myself with a load of research studies on how wonderful it is that AMH doesn't show intercycle variability and will see the doctor tomorrow.  Not doing any more tests of it though - not getting on the rollercoaster until they can show me it works properly. 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

They may have made a mistake in the lab maybe?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! Sorry LilJen! How did I do that sum then? Eejit. But 0.4, while dire, isn't the end - mine was only fractionally above that in May last year.
Like all these things it can't work for everyone - my FSH shouldn't be normal with my AMH, but it is.

Francie -   at the signs in Zit's waiting room! I actually laughed out loud at that.

Inc - get jiggy! What are you doing typing when you could be making sweet music?

Terry - sorry to hear about your m/c. But glad tyo hear you sounding so upbeat.

Laura - yes, it's very, very dangerous, and if the Turks don't kill you the needles will. Now stop being such a wuss! If I can do it with agoraphobia and claustrophobia, so can you!!!  

Odette - PUPO!!!!! Only two more days. Though you're waiting till after that, aren't you? Such admirable restraint...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my loves,

Sorry for my little freak last night, just freaked myself a bit. Tim is being a pig at the moment so thats not helping, he is revising for his interview on Friday so I'm trying to keep out of his way!

Nicki - I'm sure you must have changed needles, the ones you draw up with are huge!!

Mirra - Yes mum!

Francie - Thanks for the Istanbul info, nice to know not everyone thinks is a terrible place!  I'm up for some sightseeing so send me the details (although did order a travel guide last night so may be in that?).

Inc - Glad you got a smiley face!

Odette - TEST TEST!!! Your so good not testing early!!  I'm so bad!

Jenny  - If your thats worried 'forget' your pill and test your fertility that way  ... really it is the only way to find out!!! (sorry everyone thats a really irresponsible thing to say! )  Or if your very serious then maybe look into egg freezing?  LFC do it, not sure how sucessful it is though.

Terry - So sorry about your m/c.  Good luck with your next cycle.

Merse - Your quiet?   All ok?  Still on for ET tom?

Nicks - Morning dear... what you got planned today?

Right I'm bored of house stuff.  Is it sad to go the zoo on my own tom?  Everyone is working and I'm getting bored!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda and Laura

I've decided to test twice

once by blood test on Friday, will ring on Monday for results
and late on Sat night or Sunday after the school is finished, so that I get a chance to absorb the news over the week-end with hubby. (I'm flying off again to Barcelona for 10 days with my mum, who has an appartment by the sea .  It's just to relax for a few days after all the IVF business etc.

I have until the 18th April for holiday until the start of next term so I don't want to be sitting around in this horrible weather.  

The thing is I'm feeling a little guilty leaving hubby if the result isn't great.  Am I being selfish?

odettex


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi again 

Just wanted to fill you in on my treatment so far and plan next time.  Suggestions would be very welcome but please don't feel the need to read this... I always find info on other people's experiences interesting but I know not everybody does. Here goes....

Pregnancy no 1 came along quite quickly but didn't last long.   After about 18 months of trying again in March 2005 we went to the ACU as I was panicking.  We saw the director, Mr Serhal, and had a load of tests.  Only 2 things came up.  My FSH was 11.7 and my DH's SA showed he had a fair number of sperm antibodies.  Both things were dismissed and we were sent away to keep trying and I was told to think more positively.

Pregnancy no 2 came along soon after but again we lost it at 7 weeks.    In Nov 2005 we went back to the ACU.  My FSH was 10.7 this time.  Again it was dismissed and we were told to keep trying naturally.

Pregnancy no 3 came along in Jan 2006.  By mid Feb 2006 I was in hospital having emergency surgery to remove was apparently a pretty massive ectopic that had ruptured.  Very healthy embie this time, just in the wrong place.    After much discussion the surgeon decided to leave in the tube because with my FSH the consultant said IVF wouldn't be an option.  First I heard.  Anyway, after a few weeks I was back at the ACU and again sent away to keep trying naturally.  

In January and February 2007 we were prescibed clomid cycles by another doctor in France where we live. BFNs both times.  We also had karotyping tests done to check if there was a reason for the miscarriages. They were fine.  In March 2007 we were back at the ACU where we saw a different dr.  He said IVF was the way to go as my ectopic could indicate tubal disease which would likely affect both tubes.  And did another FSH, E2 and AMH.  My AMH was 6.7 (using the high number), my FSH was 12.2 and my E2 was just over 200 (so maybe my FSH was even high and surpressed by this).  After this the dr pulled a very serious face and said IVF was a no no as I would not produce enough eggs (he said we IVF you needed at least 11 !!!! At the time I was too naive to question why such a specific number).  So instead he proposed 6 cycles of IUI with Menopur. At the time I thought it was a bit weird he went back to a treatment plan he had previously dismissed by didn't question it.  We ended up doing 2 IUIs and then deciding to switch clinics, finally.

By this time I had also bought the book "the infertlity cure" on TCM and infertility. I found a specialist TCM practitioner in London and went for acupuncture and took chinese herbs and loads of supplements.  I also gave up eating and drinking everything that makes life worth living.  The net result was I was poorer (it cost a fortune), more miserable (I love wine, cheese, coffee and chocolate which had all gone), thinner (not good as I tend to me a bit tiny - I know I'm very lucky on this!) and definitely not pregnant.

In October 2007 we went to Geeta Nargun at Create as we had heard she would treat people with high FSH.  We had our first IVF with me on 300mg of Gonal f on a SP.  I produced 4 eggs and all fertlilised.  I was AMAZED as I had been so terrified! They put back 2 grade 1 blastocysts but BFN. Devasted doesn't even come close. (Sorry, nearly finished, promise.)

Then in January we went back from a second go. I was actually feeling quite postive as the first one had gone so well. (Very unusual as me as I find postivity very hard after all the set-backs.)  I only produced 3 eggs on 450 mgs of Gonal F and another SP.  And none fertlised which was just so awful.   Despite my conviction my eggs had finally given up the ghost, it turned out that my eggs looked ok but the sperm was a bit dodgy.  Those antibodies that the ACU had played down might be to blame. Geeta said we were definitely not a hopeless case and said she would be happy to give us another go.

After 2 nearly 2 months of trying to get over the failed fert we have now committed to giving it another go.  We thought about going to the Lister but, the truth be told, I am just too scared to have another FSH test.  How pathetic is that.  At Create Health Geeta is happy to treat us without that.  I know some people have had a very bad experience with her but so far she's been ok with us.  This time I'm going to use 300mg Menopur. Another SP.  (I htink a LP would send my ovaries inot early retirement.  I reckon they're already almost there!)  We'll start in mid April if all goes well.  And this will definitely be the last as we're totally broke. 

And I've given up the TCM and am back on the cheese and wine (to be honest didn't even manage to give the wine up completely.   I've also been taking 75mg DHEA.

Other stuff: I also had my blood checked for clotting problems in case that was a problem causing the mcs. But no.  The dr said my results were the most normal she'd seen for ages.  Wish the same was true of my FSH!

Sorry to go on so long. Thanks for reading for those of you still here.  It's been cathartic to right it all down.

Liza xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Nah.  Men prefer to be on there own to mop about and play on there x box and drink beer... although as its going to be a BFP (i can tell) he will be even happier playing on his xbox and drinking beer!  Lucky you having an apartment in Barceloa!!

Liza - Grrrr!  How fustrating! Fancy wasting all those years on trying when they should have refered youstaright to IVF... whats the point of doing IUI with tubal probs??  Really...I feel a letter of complain comin on!  As for Geeta, sounds like you did really well with a lower dose which seems to be the in thing for us PR's.  Getting to Blast is amazing... unheard of in the PR world!!  You def need to keep going.  Mirra went to Lister so she can give you some feedback.  Really, its all just numbers... youb have got preg and had good embies so thats fab.  

XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Odette - I don't think you're being selfish at all!  You deserve a break and it would take you away from things.  And you not testing early is admirably restrained! 

Laura B - later in the year once I have been long enough in my new job (I start in April) to get maternity pay I may just remove the IUD and see what happens!  At that point we'd probably learn that although this old bag is freaking out, younger dp's smoking and drinking has led to spluttering and hungover sperm who just can't be bothered to swim...  Also, go to the zoo on your own.  Not sad at all!! 

Terry - nice to meet you and I am so sorry but glad you are staying strong   

Liza - so sorry for all you have gone through but please do keep going. 

Am now intrigued by the Zit clinic - but at least prepared for the gushing endorsements in the waiting room.  I'll know it's time to leave if she suggests repeating affirmations in the mirror every morning.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there,  

UCH is v. stringent with their criteria hence they didn't let you have an ivf if you are over 10 to protect their stats.  6 iuis would have been a bloody waste of time and money....I had a similar suggestion and after donor egg speech I switched.  My mistake was that I believed Serhal when he told me he can get me pregnant... I thought I just needed a little bit of help having had a chemical pregnancy  the previous month... 

Good you switched clinics...  I would recommend the LIster as they are the only clinic in London that treat ladies with high fsh.  They would cycle you even if your fsh is 20, so don't worry.  I haven't been for a consultation but have received an email from a lady who did.  You can have the protocol that you want.  They are v. flexible.. They are only about £400 more expensive.    

Good luck and welcome on the thread....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – Hiya matey. Hope you are ok after your wobble yesterday. You’ll be fine in Instanbul hun, You’ll meet loads of other girls there all feeling the same way that you do. Having read the nightmares about getting the drugs beforehand I’d ask to get them when you arrive in Turkey.
Did you see Shameless last week? The guy that played Mark (the ex con) was a guy that I used to go to Youth Theatre with Kenny.

Merse   How’s that lining??

Mirra – How’s Bryony’s poorly bum?

Pin – What a small world, Mercers are our advisors, do you work with the consultants or are you in the admin office??

Odette – I tested on day 14 after EC and the result was correct. Only 2 more days until official test date though,these last few days are torture as I only too painfully remember, hang in there honey xx

Terry – I am so sorry to hear your news. You were just in front of me with your last cycle. Hope you’re ok matey. Lets hope our next cycles are the ones. We're all here for you  

Liza – Your experiences so far sound horrendous. What a bl**dy mare of a time you’ve had. I like you and Laura and Odette have suffered Ectopics and so I know exactly how that feels. I am on DHEA too and I think it helped with my last cycle.
You just sound as though you’ve been kicked from pillar to post. You need to re-group now and focus on this next cycle. We’re going to be cycle buddies so we’ll help each other through  

Nicks – How’s our lady of leisure? Do you need any grapes peeling?

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh claim to fame Sarah!  Yes I did see it. So did you snog him!   Less wobbly today although Ugar emailed to tell me I should take sensible precautions... sensible!!? I guess I best pester the Turkey thread for a buddy!

I'm rubbish at dismantling cupboads!   I wanna go and play!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
sorry been AWOL just couldn't cope with the whole fertility thing  ET is to go ahead tom  as e2 an progesterone are OK! Clinic were pessimistic this morn so not holding out much hope! I've resigned myself that it won't thaw properly and cried today so hopefully I can cope better tom.
Terry so sorry  
Hi to everyone else 
xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - good cry never hurt anyone, but there is no need to!!  Everything is looking good! I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Merse

   stay strong sweetheart.  You just never know!

Odette


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks you two  
Odette got everything crossed for you 
Laura great news you've booked Turkey!!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Merse -      

Do hope it goes well....


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Merse all the best   so hope it works out for you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - So you got owt planned for your 2ww? You working or relaxing?  X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, Merse, PLEASE let your embie be in tip-top condition tomorrow!  

I'll cross everything for you, right away, and I won't uncross them until it's in, ok?

When will you know if it's all ok? Wll you text me?

Laura - the zoo on your own sounds lovely! Quite therapeutic, really.

Liza - bloody clinics. What a lot of time and money and heartache - they're wazzocks. FF is the only place I'd go for a consultation these days!
You're on the right road now though, eh?

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - good luck for the thaw     
Francie hope the next cycle is a good one - at least you can conceive and the DHEA may just give you that extra edge  
LB - you'll be fine lady!
Swins - no grapes but could do with DH to cook my tea (or Beach maybe?!  )   Belly still sore  
Odette - you have great will power - hang in there  
Mirra - how's Bob? I expect the 'people' at my work are wondering why I'm off sick - some of them are a bit like your lot! Not long for you now though.  
incster - get busy girl! No more rows - unless the making up is the best bit   You back on the DHEA?
Lil Jen - you sound fairly sure that this chap may be the one! How long do you need to work til you get mat pay? Deffo set a date for that IUD to come out!  
Love to all  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm I just cooked veggie spag carbonara... lovely and a big salad full of advocado!  I love food!

Nicks  -what is wrong with your tum? Just everything pulling and stretching.. Princess must be huge!

Right what shall I do tonight?  Gym? or Bottle of wine and dvd?  hmmm!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- really hope that all goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura

I know what oyu mean about food - I really enjoy deciding what I 'm going to make everynight.

I'm doing roast chicken tonight with potatos and parsnips.

Bottle of wine and dvd sounds good

odettex


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your encouragement girls.

Merse, just wanted to say I'll be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts tomorrow.  Really hope it works out 

Terry so sorry about your m/c.

Liza xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Terry - forgot to say   so sorry hun.   
NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Hello to everyone....

Merse -     .....thinking of you my friend.... ...take extra special care...xxxxx 

Odette -  ....    ....thinking of you too honey...xxxxx 


Hope everyone is well...still not back on form sorry...been so busy today so having my tea then early night... ...TO SLEEP naughty....!!!!!!! .

Promise,Promise will be back with personals tomorrow....

Steph - thks again for your help, hope everything is well.... 

Catch up with everyone soon....xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

Right, here goes!

*Bankie* - hope you are well 

*Beach* - like the new ticker  - not long now! think it is going to be very busy on here come April!  I agree with Mira - Springtime after a holiday (or during a holiday in my case!  ) is the ideal time to create new life!   

*Francie* - welcome to the thread hon  sorry to hear you have had such a twisty road getting to this point - wishing you loads of luck for your cycle coming up - another April cycler! The Lister sound great and I'm sure they will take good care of you 

*Jnr* - hope you are well - have you made any decisions yet re IVF or GIFT?

*Inc* - hope you and your DH are now  and that you have managed to get jiggy with it for the smiley-face! 

*Latestarter* - hope you are well - are you still cycle monitoring?

*Laura* - so glad to read you decided on Jinemed  - good luck with all your travel planning and I hope you manage to find someone to buddy up with on the Jinemed thread  If I was you I'd try to pin Ugur down re the hotel booking confirmation, as he seems to have underestimated availability at the Gonen with me and Gab, which has caused some to-ing and fro-ing - still not quite sorted but hope to hear from him tomorrow 

*LittleJenny* - sorry to hear your AMH test was lower than expected - it sounds like it may have been wrong though - good luck with your follow-up with the doc tomorrow. I think you are right to try not to worry about it until later in the year after some time in your new job, when you can get your IUD removed and see what happens  When does your sister start her treatment?

*Nikki2008* - hope your cold is better now hon 

*Sammie* - hope you are well and feeling better 

*Sonia* - any news? have you started yet hon? Hope all is going well for you   

*Swinny* - hope you are well - glad the follow-up went well - great to hear you will be trying again in April    Well done on the promotion at work! 

*Alegria* and *Cath J* - hope the downregging drugs aren't making you feel too  - sending you   

*Buggie/Bugle* - so sorry to hear you have had such a nightmare with getting the right needles etc - good luck with the jabs   how many days will you have been stimming when you fly out to Jinemed?

*Gab* - hope Ugur gets back to you tomorrow!    and that you are not too tired working those long shifts 

*Izzy* and *Lincs Jax* - how is the stimming going? - sending you lots of    for some lovely follies and some tip top eggs - do you know when EC will be yet?

*Merse* - I'm sure we will all be thinking of you SOOO much tomorrow - am  really hard that your precious embie defrosts beautifully and all goes well for you, I really hope it is a GOOD day for you 

*Odette* - your plan for holding on till you feel ready to take the news is good - but then I have always been the same - want to hang onto the PUPO feeling for as long as possible - I am also  for a great result for you    Make sure you let us know your result before you fly off to Barcelona! 

*SJC* - hope you are holding up hon and that the  isn't driving you  - I really hope it works for you 

*Jan27* - was so sorry to read that your cycle was cancelled due to no response  - good luck with your next move and hope you get on well with maybe arranging to go to Jinemed   

*Paul and Jen* - hope you are both well and feeling better 

*Terry* - I am so, so sorry to read that you miscarried a short while ago  wishing you lots of love and  for your new cycle- I really hope that trying SP will bring you some lovely eggs   

*Linziloo* - hope you are well and that the adoption process is working our for you   

*Emma* - you still a Coke addict? the drink not the Class A stuff!  Hope you and bump are both well  

*Miranda* - you cheese-monster!  hope Bryony is better now, and that the micro-endowed men that you work with are not getting you too down!   for Bob! I have cut down the DHEa to one a day and no dizzy feeling today - will see if I sleep OK tonight though - 2 bad nights in a row now (though I think a lot of that is the hotel thing!  ) No irritability though, the pill always used to get rid of any PMT for me, hope it does that this month 

*Nicky* - hope you are feeling better hon, roll on matty leave for you!  How big is your bump now?

*Sunshine *- good luck for your first scan on the 15th hon, hope all is excellent and that you get a nice clear view    I am feeling unprepared but ohhhh so ready, excited and scared, all rolled into one! Has been a long gap since my last tx (over a year) part of me is so excited to be getting going again but the fear of failure is of course always there as a little voice in the background - my PMA is pretty good though! and I am soooo looking forward to the holiday aspect, haven't been on a plane since late 2003!  I had a similar thing as yours with a friend who practically disappeared when my DH became chronically ill and spent 7 months in hospital - she made some half-hearted attempts at contact once he was (a lot) better but although I was civil to her I felt so over it by then (the hurt and even just wasting mental energy on her). We never managed to clear the air so our relationship never recovered. She has kids and we had very little in common any more anyway - she definitely wouldn't have helped me in my current situation. So hey-ho sometimes I feel sad as we had been friends since infants but I have other wonderful friends and family who truly do root for me and DH with all their hearts and more than make up for her!  I hope that if she is worth it and maybe just couldn't relate to the IF thing then it will "all come out in the wash" for you both, if not, then maybe you are better off without her. 

*Pin* - hi hon - hope you and OJ are both well!  would be great if you could post one of your family portraits so we can see them! 

*Roozie *- is so lovely to think of you now with your 3 little bundles    - hope you are managing to settle into a routine and that you are feeling better yourself now 

*Minxy* - if you're looking - good luck for starting your cycle today hon - am  for you hon that this will be your time   

Pretty sure I haven't missed anyone (even our lovely moderator!  ) -  me if I have! 

lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Arrrrghhh!! 14 days!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

I'm at home today, getting housework and washing done so around on and off x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Just a quickie from me as I'm in then out!

Merse -   for ET today - I have everthing crossed for you    

Laura - Really chuffed for you that you've decided on Turkey     

Steph - Wow, what a long post - well done on remembering everyone    Just think, this time in two weeks!!!!

Beach - Have a nice day off  

Nicks - How's day time TV?  Fallen in love with Jeremy Kyle yet?  

Hello to everyone else   

Back later xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- you too x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Beach - just noticed your ticker!!!  Not long now


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Emma- I;m still in two minds as whether to go for it or delay it a little longer, keep thinking that if it fails I'll think I should have waited and got myself more mentally prepared.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – unfortunately not as my boyfriend (my first love) was with me at Youth Theatre. How’s the dismantling coming along?? Which was last night the gym or a lovely bottle of wine?? 

Merse – Good luck with ET today  I am routing for your little frostie  

Nicks – I think we should hire Beach to come over and cook for us, she makes the best meals ever.

Odette –  

Steph – Hiya chuckles. Are you getting excited (and nervous)? I am. When do you think you will be cycling in April? If my AF straightens out, I should be getting going on or around 12th. I have got 10 days off from next week so I am going to have a nice chill and get myself ready for next tx.

Gabs – Hello lady, how are you my little mate? Only another few weeks and you’re off to sunny Turkey. How are you feeling??

Beach – Hiya my lovely. Don’t do too much housework it’s really bad for you. I am probs going to be about a week behind you with my next cycle if you go ahead in April. You have to do what feels right for you chuckie.

Emma – How are you this week?

Love to the rest of team PR, sorry not more personals but I am at work

Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- that's good news then, will be good to cycle with someone I know.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you on the short or the long protocol Beach? I am relying on my AF to regulate this month and if it does, then I will be starting on the 12th give or take a day or two. I am having the same SP with max dose of Menopur and 0.50 Buserelin.

I am raring to go again now. I could start this month if I'd have wanted but I want to give my poor little ovaries a month or two to get over the last lot of drugs.

What's for tea tonight matey? I am at Weight Watchers tonight  

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm on SP again...highest dose of Puregon so hopefully will get a good amount of eggs...not sure about tea tonight, one of our friends who's a teacher has got us tickets to see his school play, Joseph, so not sure whether to get something on route or eat before we travel.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

No       Still PUPO

odettex


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Beach - Sorry I had to go out so didn't see you last post.  I don't think you can ever be 100% certain/confident about tx - it's such a scary thing to do. You've had a good break since your last tx; you've had a lovely relaxing holiday and you're pumped to the brim with DHEA.  I reckon you have lots of potential follies in you just bursting to be stimulated.  We'll all support you and keep you going, so you won't be doing it on your own  

Sarah - Enjoy fat busters tonight    Don't get too skinny - embies like a bit of padding to get comfy or at least that's my theory  

Odette - PUPO lady     It's looking good!!  ^Reiko^


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Emma- my DHEA doesn't seem to be giving me any symptoms though...no CWM or friskiness....

Oddette- fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello All,

Just a quickie and no personals I am afraid, I went to A&E on Tuesday after work due to some bleeding, but because of the timing they could not scan me so booked me in for an emergency scan yesterday. I did not worry too much, but when I woke up I was bleeding loads and collapsed in the bathroom  . I could not move, Anyway had the scan (after sitting on the maternity ward with people that clearly I feel do not deserve to be parents (drives me mad!!)   We saw a heartbeat   . She could see more pools of blood outside the womb, so I may have a bleed again   They said the measurements were small at under 6 weeks (which I am worried about  ) I am 7 weeks tomorrow.

A very apprehensive me . . 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunshine   oh no, you poor thing, hope all goes well   rest up and take it easy x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sunshine     rest up I've got everything crossed for you - what an anxious time   When will they scan again?  Lots of women bleed though and its still ok  
Merse - hope all well   
Chat later all you other gals  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- what are you up to this week?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon girls

Sunshine...try not to worry..... 

Merse -        

Beach - How are you then my dear?

Oh dear dh not going to be happy with me as ive spent on the next account on line as nothing fits me.....cant believe how much weight I have put on with the pill over just one month...It really gives you an appetite too...

Ive even had to send back clothes I got not that long ago because they are too small.... 

Ive decided to order things that will expand...as hopeing that I will need them after Turkey anyway...  aswell....I put a lot of weight on during my stimms too dont know if everyone was the same....
dh recommended just wearing the same shorts and same skirt for 3 weeks...but I tried to explain to him as girls we dont do that.... 

Accomodation has been a nightmare...trying not to let it stress me out...after these three long days at work there is no way in the world I could have done IVF treatment here and worked at the same time...would have just been too physically exhausted..so it is a Godsend we are going to Turkey anway and dont have to worry about work there...hopeing that the sun and less stress will do the trick.. 

Hope everyone is well...love Gab..xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- have you managed to get accomodation sorted out?  Don't worry about the Next account, what did you buy tell us?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach, Accom not sorted yet...have sent another email and just waiting for Jinemed to get back to us......our car isnt working right now so dh has a hired car..so the problem with the accom was just another thing.

Anyway got just a few summery things as didnt fancy wearing my dh boxer shorts in Turkey.... ....with dh's polo shirts too...Ive also gone up a bra size again.... 

How is everyone this evening then?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Beach - go for it, you'll be in good company! Might as well strike while the iron is... relaxed. There are always doubts and huge fears just vefore a cycle, but you'll feel better going for it than you would putting it off. It's been a while since your last cycle - get back on the horse and make it happen!   
How much DHEA are you taking?

Gab - I'd do what I was going to do then never had the courage, which is take the minimum in a big suitcase and get clothes over there! There's a row of shops not far from the clinic which is really cheap. I ended up bringing loads back, and heaven knows I'm not much of a shopper.

Nicks, you holidaying person you! I'm sooo jealous. Can you tell? Thinking of going off at 32 weeks now, just to get the leave....

Sunshine - get on your back AND STAY THERE. Bleeding must be horrendously scary - make sure you take care of you. It's very common, bleeding in early pregnancy - I'm   ing you'll both be fine.

Hi Emma! How are you feeling now?

Steph, you nutter! How long did you spend writing that novelette?  
So soon now till you go to Turkey - I'm so excited for you!
Watch out for the sleeplessness - besides, if you've taken DHGEA for four months now you're safe to stop I reckon - you'll have got the benefit.

Merse - where are you? She has good news, everyone - she just hasn't got her **** on here yet!
Post, lady, post!

Sarah - good luck for the weigh-in! Hope you're feeling good.

Is that everyone since my last post? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - come on.....!...leave dh put him down and give us the goss.... .........Im so glad everything has gone well and thanks to the big man upstairs for listening....  ...(do you remember what I said to you that evening when we said goodbye I said you would be giving me some good news soon didnt I?)


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah you lot are so lovely made me cry reading all your good wishes!!  Thought Mir or Laura would have told you, it only went and thawed!!!! It was frozen at a two cell, thawed perfectly then gained two more cells before transfer! They said it was all we could have hoped for and was doing very well! Felt so bloody emotional I phoned my Mum straight afterwards and burst into tears! It was such a relief! So now I'll start worrying about it going any further!!!!!!!! AGHHHHHHHH does it ever end!!! 
Sunshine got everything crossed for you that it will all be OK    
Gab I do remember an you were right 
Tons of love to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Merse, what a relief   That sounds really promising. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Nikki xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be starting a new thread and locking this one shortly so please save any messages (or lists) before posting so you don't lose them...

thanks
Natasha


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everone - congrats merse - amazing  

Am absolutley knackered - work is stupidly busy. trying to fit in scans around this is interesting!. Injections are up and down - yesterdays was agony - so I did  it in the other side today, not so very painful - but maybe I missed? Scan and bloods tomorrow - getting nervous now - not long till we go   

Sorry haven't read the previous pages - will try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133002.0

N x


----------

